# Past Arc Predictions Thread



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Chapter -108 - Chapter ??? Predictions*
> 
> All predictions go here. Chapter discussion belongs in the _Discussion_ thread.​



Top 3 espada appear, stuff happens! Will the fights rage already? What does final villain Yammy plan? Stay tuned.


----------



## silly (Mar 20, 2008)

I predict Aizen


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the fights will FINALLY start for real.



Nel Tu said:


> I predict Aizen



That's kinda


----------



## E (Mar 20, 2008)

don kanoji makes his grand reappearance 


holy shit zaru!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

Can't you be serious 


Kanonji will wait until the end since he's the final villain


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Mar 20, 2008)

Aizen reveals that Soul Society never really moved Karakura town, because they were all in his genjutsu. Yamamoto laughs, while Mayuri explains how Aizen's genjutsu didn't work on him because he has fake eyes, and used science to get everyone out of it. Chapter ends with Baragan shouting out his name, because it's just so fucking awesome.


----------



## silly (Mar 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think the fights will FINALLY start for real.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda



 .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 20, 2008)

we get some talking and the fights finally begin, however considering they are all in the same area instead of focusing on one at a time kubo will focus on all at the same time


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> we get some talking and the fights finally begin, however considering they are all in the same area instead of focusing on one at a time kubo will focus on all at the same time


Multiple clashes = no one will truly get enough time


----------



## OMGitsKurt (Mar 20, 2008)

I predict Stark and Shunsui ownage.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Multiple clashes = no one will truly get enough time



true enough but it would be kinda strange to focus on one fight because we know right next to the people that are being focused are other fights as well, like it would be kinda distracting to see the other captains and espada in the background when one fight is being focused on.

of course everyone can split up and separate


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

So basically there's like 10 panels of story right now, then we'll have 20 ongoing parallel battles for the rest of 2008. Yay.


----------



## Chai Tea (Mar 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Multiple clashes = no one will truly get enough time



Or we'll spend 4 years switching perspectives between fights, considering the Szayel fight lasted a year because of switching back and forth.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

Useless Orihime said:


> Or we'll spend 4 years switching perspectives between fights, considering the Szayel fight lasted a year.


You hit the nail on the head


----------



## piccun? (Mar 20, 2008)

120+ chapters of *fights*


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm starting to think the fake kubo interview with him saying "the plot has to wait" is canon.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 20, 2008)

Useless Orihime said:


> Or we'll spend 4 years switching perspectives between fights, considering the Szayel fight lasted a year because of switching back and forth.



exactly lol , but if its 6 captains even including yama-ji I have to say that Aizen's side should win


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

What about their fraccion then?

I think 1-2 fraccion per low captain or vice captain sounds about right


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 20, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Aizen will first send out Halibel and Yamamoto likewise will send out Soi Fong for lesbian foreplay



so its kinda like the movie troy, where the opposing sides send out their strongest warrior. except in this case, they send out their strongest lesbian instead. nice!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2008)

Soi Fon isn't lesbian, just slightly sexually disoriented.

Halle Berry on the other hand...


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 20, 2008)

Yammy vs. Spirit King battle begins

But, Kubo will cut to lameass Captain/Espada fights just as the back of  (unreleased) Yammy's hand sweeps through the air towards King's face...


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

Ichigo vs Ulquiorra. We get a few words from the two, before going to panels where the Captains have a little tea time with Aizen and Co. At the end, Urahara makes his presence known along with youruchi.


----------



## Chai Tea (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it'd be more interesting if Urahara/Isshin/Ryuuken/Yoruichi/Vaizards were in the real Karakura Town at SS and waiting for Aizen to break through the first line of defense, which are the Captains/VCs. Then they would make their presence be known. 

But knowing KT...:/


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

hard to say, but i am confusd about ichigo seeing uulquiorra right in front of him even though he is also in the 5th tower? i guess it will focus on more epic setting up in real world though


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 21, 2008)

No, Ichigo didn't see Ulqiourra. He sensed his reiatsu, and his following it towards him. Ulqi also knows Ichigo is coming towards him.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

oh ok. ichigo is getting good at sensing now. how did aizen communicate to ulquiorra though?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2008)

Aizen vs. Yama is going to be great. 

Soi Fon vs. Halibel plz.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, power progression.

Yoruichi, who defeated Soi Fon, had to be in bandages for days after HITTING and KICKING yammy, the nr. 10 espada, and now Soi Fon is gonna take on one of the top 3? Come on


----------



## Nash (Mar 21, 2008)

Aizen - Yamamoto interaction please


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm expecting them to at least clash swords once.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh yeah, power progression.
> 
> Yoruichi, who defeated Soi Fon, had to be in bandages for days after HITTING and KICKING yammy, the nr. 10 espada, and now Soi Fon is gonna take on one of the top 3? Come on



yourichi did kick yammy's ass pretty thoroughly though

and then she said she was only fucked because seh didnt prepare for hierro first

and also soi fon is pretty strong


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

I know they're quite strong and probably on kenpachi's level in overall fighting power.

I remember the tournaments when people were heavily discussing whether soi fon's hornet can pierce Ulquiorra's hierro. I guess this will be shown now.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

if it can't that would make her ability pretty useless


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> if it can't that would make her ability pretty useless



Well, exactly 

But I guess she just needs to hit a point, not pierce it.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 21, 2008)

I predict this will happen.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

Wrong, L. 


This time, Ichigo is already in bankai mode


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 21, 2008)

the effect would still be the same


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

Well of course 

I don't think those two will actually FIGHT next chapter already, though.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 21, 2008)

Suddenly, Yammi's everywhere!!!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

Yammy Kage Bunshin no jutsu?

It might happen.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well of course
> 
> I don't think those two will actually FIGHT next chapter already, though.


actually i think they will  or maybe a clash and then we go to karakura. 



Lastier said:


> Suddenly, Yammi's everywhere!!!


well we do need fodder for the other vice captains to fight


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 21, 2008)

I was more thinking about a Mr. Smith kind of thing.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

WE'VE BEEN EXPECTING YOU Mr. Anderson ICHIGO


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 21, 2008)

yammy empire vs chad empire. the most epic fight ever to come to bleach


----------



## atom (Mar 21, 2008)

Yammi is revealed to be #0 Espada and kills everyone


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, that's already happened, Yammy's just so fast no one's noticed they're dead yet.

Except Zomari with his 50 eyes, which is why he died like fodder.


----------



## Chai Tea (Mar 21, 2008)

I really don't get this Yammy worship.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2008)

It's for the sake of it. We need a true hero and Yammy delivers.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 22, 2008)

maybe we can see what urahara and the other badasses are up to


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> maybe we can see what urahara and the other badasses are up to



The others? You mean tatsuki, Keigo and ... fuck I forgot that guy's name


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 22, 2008)

no i mean the badasses. isshin, ryuuken, and maybe uruu (or is it ururu? ). she is an awesome robot

alrthoguh i do want to see what happened with those schoolkids too


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

Ururu was skooled by a non-espada, she's basically Renji Level

Unless Urahara gave her some upgrades and she's Tengen Toppa Ururu Lagann now


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 22, 2008)

i get the feeling that everyone in karakura town is going to get an amazing powerup somehow for better or worse.


----------



## abstract (Mar 22, 2008)

Alright- 

Fighting like mad for the next 20 chapters, both sides take damages.  Then Aizen reveals some huge plot twist or something like that to Old man winter right as the Espada are about to kill the Captains.  All of the sudden Urahara or the Vizards show up and whoop some ass.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

tha_abstract said:


> Alright-
> 
> Fighting like mad for the next 20 chapters, both sides take damages.  Then Aizen reveals some huge plot twist or something like that to Old man winter right as the Espada are about to kill the Captains.  All of the sudden Urahara or the Vizards show up and whoop some ass.



So basically

Fighting

1 chapter of plot to explain why the people that fight change

Fighting again


Oh, the neverending Bleach cycle.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd just laugh if Ichigo just puts Ulquiorra back into the Nagacion thing.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2008)

I can barely type, your set just makes me laugh.


----------



## Chai Tea (Mar 22, 2008)

1. Ichigo's not smart enough to think of such a plan and thus borrow a caja negacion from Grimmjow.
2. Ichigo wants to fight Ulqui Baby in reality despite his whole "speech" talking about how he wishes to protect his friends. He has a score to settle.
3. Ulqui Baby isn't dumb enough to fall for the same trick twice.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

Useless Orihime said:


> from Grimmjow.


Grimmjow is busy being a bloody beaten pulp of flesh lying on the floor, though.


----------



## Chai Tea (Mar 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Grimmjow is busy being a bloody beaten pulp of flesh lying on the floor, though.



Yeah, perfect time to steal one


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 22, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I can barely type, your set just makes me laugh.




We could talk about that instead.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 22, 2008)

Lmao, 

ulqy: kurosaki ichigo has your evolution progr-

ichigo: *stuffs kana negacion*

ulqy:  asshole

2 hours later

ulqy: kuchiki byakuya you cannot def-

bya: *stuffs kana negacion*

ulqy: 

2 hours later

ulqy: kurostchi mayuri even if you have analysed my da-

mayuri: *stuffs kana negacion* 

ulqy: OH COME ON


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Lmao,
> 
> ulqy: kurosaki ichigo has your evolution progr-
> 
> ...



If Ulquiorra has any common sense, he'll stuff some cloth or whatever into his hole.


----------



## Kri (Mar 22, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


>


That's more of a comment than a topic. 

Merging with the Predictions Thread.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 22, 2008)

I predict Aizen has a heart attack.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I predict Aizen has a heart attack.



Would posting a "Just as planned" pic be predictable ?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Would posting a "Just as planned" pic be predictable ?



No, it would be just as he had planned


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 22, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> No, it would be just as he had planned



Not as planned

or is it


----------



## adil (Mar 22, 2008)

Since Byakuya beat 7th, ichigo 6th and Kenpachi 5th, i want all three of em to take on the 4th at the same time, that'd be awesome


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome but also causing Ichigo to go emo again because he can't protect shit alone


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 22, 2008)

I predict that unfortunately there'll be more Ichigo/Ulquiorra than the interesting stuff.


----------



## Kri (Mar 22, 2008)

What if Ulquiorra used a cero to block Vizard Getsuga Tenshou the last time, and we only _saw_ him using his hands?

Retronerfing Ulquiorra is one of the few ways I can see Ichigo doing anything more than getting a hole punched through his chest again.

As for Aizen -- well, for all we know, he isn't even there, and neither are his Espada. He came to fake Karakura, released, and left to Soul Society while the captains in fake Karakura run in circles swinging swords at phantoms and mirages.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

But Ulquiorra can still release.

Well, actually, that's the problem. He can release which is his death verdict


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 22, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> What if Ulquiorra used a cero to block Vizard Getsuga Tenshou the last time, and we only _saw_ him using his hands?
> 
> Retronerfing Ulquiorra is one of the few ways I can see Ichigo doing anything more than getting a hole punched through his chest again.



I guess he could be played down like that, certainly I can't see Ichigo beating him with what he's shown yet which is part of the reason I'm not looking forward to it. Either he's going to get a hole punched in him again or some power up occurs that allows him to beat Ulquiorra.

Or someone intervenes.

actually I'll say it now, Ichigo will be failing and Shinji will appear knowing that Aizen and co and most of the captains are safely occupied out of the way. He'll fight Ulquiorra and beat him or at least be on a par which will prove enough to escape (with or without hime depending on the plot). That or to complete some hidden agenda in Hueco Mundo.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 23, 2008)

the reason i dont think aizen's shikai is at play in the real world is that it would just seem too muich of a cock tease for all the fans... we need to see how those top 3 espadas handle bankai ukirake/shunsui/soi fon

also yamamoto dying to aizen is too epic and importnat to be denied!!!

and as for ulq blocking with ceros... meh that would be way too ludicrous to do. ichigio's mask will just get more shaded in, same as it did vs grimmjow, so he can a) use it for even more time or b) power increase. maybe it'll even grow horns mid-battle


----------



## emanresu (Mar 23, 2008)

Karakura is in SS? That means Urahara's banishment has been lifted.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 23, 2008)

urahara has been helping them for a while now, yeah. of course they lifted it once they realized what his goal was, to trick aizen


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 23, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> What if Ulquiorra used a cero to block Vizard Getsuga Tenshou the last time, and we only _saw_ him using his hands?
> 
> Retronerfing Ulquiorra is one of the few ways I can see Ichigo doing anything more than getting a hole punched through his chest again.
> 
> As for Aizen -- well, for all we know, he isn't even there, and neither are his Espada. He came to fake Karakura, released, and left to Soul Society while the captains in fake Karakura run in circles swinging swords at phantoms and mirages.



He doesn't need to be nerfed in unreleased mode, ichigo was not at 100% and it took all of ulqy's physical strength to block ONE vizard GT, if ichigo can use 3-4 it will overwhelm ulqy. 

I wonder if ulqy's sword has enough reaitsu to slice through a vizard GT though, grimmjaw in released form sliced through it with utmost ease


----------



## Bnja (Mar 23, 2008)

I've read that this arc will stop for 2 months, and Kubo will do some flashbacks.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 23, 2008)

seeing as how SS they've basically depended on urahara for all the preparations, they should at least lift his banishment as a courtesy. 



Bnja said:


> I've read that this arc will stop for 2 months, and Kubo will do some flashbacks.


mind sharing the source?


----------



## Chai Tea (Mar 23, 2008)

I read this over at BA Ez.


----------



## Kri (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess predictions are somewhat pointless at this point.  I'll keep this open for now, but if it gets spammy I'll have to lock it for a few months.


----------



## piccun? (Mar 23, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I guess predictions are somewhat pointless at this point.  I'll keep this open for now, but if it gets spammy I'll have to lock it for a few months.



So the actual storyline will really stop for 2 months 



But we could still make predictions on the gaidens 


Who will be the first to get a flashback ?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2008)

Hitsugaya takes all flashbacks alone 

Though srsly, maybe something related to Aizen, SS's preparations or... god, there are so many possibilities.


----------



## Nash (Mar 23, 2008)

Hitsugaya 

The one who gets a flashback first, will be the first to die 


I want Aizen, Gin, hell, everyone except for a Hitsugaya flashback


----------



## piccun? (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe there'll be flashbacks of the characters that are going to die in the next arc 

that way Kubo won't be forced to interrupt the fights to show flashbacks


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2008)

Yama flashbacks?


----------



## piccun? (Mar 23, 2008)

It's Kubo's new strategy, get done with the plot beforehand, so that he can have an entire arc of uninterrupted fights 


Seriously though, I hope they'll involve some of the Vizards. 
I can't wait to see them again


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 23, 2008)

I predict flashbacks.


----------



## YoYo (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I really can't see where an original arc can go after winter war.

Loads of lame arse battles, include vaizard etc. Aizen gets an inch away from the kings domain, then gets killed by him/ichigo. Followed by some lame-arse prophecy involving ichigo and maybe his friends. Last chapter will involve a nostalgic moment of Rukia and Ichigo chasing minor hollows around somewhere. Oh and lame plot twists here and there.

No this isn't a prediction, this is exactly what will happen.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 23, 2008)

we will get a zaraki flashback.

and an urahara flashback.

maybe isshin?!?!

i hope aizen and yamamoto get flashbacks too

the rest of the characters are shit anyway


----------



## Xion (Mar 23, 2008)

I predict utter fail. 

Bleach will be all filler (both anime and manga) for the next two months.

At least some other "unmentioned" manga will be giving us plenty of Pain. 

And there is always Win Piece.


----------



## Saf (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, hey, now.

Gaidens = character development and plot. We bitch about the lack of plot in Bleach, and well... at least we're getting some. Before the kickass fights start.

I wonder how many characters it will be. That is, if it will be 1 chapter per, or several per.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 24, 2008)

They should also show how aizen came to HM and took over as their leader


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 24, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> They should also show how aizen came to HM and took over as their leader



i agree. i'm still amazed all those powerful hollows agree to obey him


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2008)

That would actually be pretty damn good. How long had he known of the arrancar (specifically of the Espada)? He couldn't have just walked up in there when he left SS and said I'm going to be your leader now. He had to have had some sort of contact before hand.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 24, 2008)

The only good flashback would be a Szayel flashback.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 24, 2008)

Lastier said:


> The only good flashback would be a Szayel flashback.



we had that half-chapter already

remember, it was right before he was killed


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 24, 2008)

He wasn't killed off and the flashback was to short.


----------



## Saf (Mar 24, 2008)

Szayel never went "poof". Ergo, I don't trust he died.

If that was the real Szayel, anyway.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 24, 2008)

i hope we get some more backstory on zaraki first, since we need to know who were his parents and also who is the first yachiru


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I'd love to see some stuff on Zaraki.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 24, 2008)

I want a Zommari flashback. That should be pretty quick.


----------



## piccun? (Mar 24, 2008)

Let's predict who'll have a gaiden  

2 months... it should make around 7/8 chapters. 
 Only 4 captains didn't receive any form of flashback at all-Yama, Unohana, Aizen, Mayuri-
so I expect them to be featured in those, especially Unohana who should be fighting next arc. 
Certainly Gin will have at least one flashback, involving Kira, Aizen's fangirl, Matsumoto and Hitsugaya. Most likely he'll have 2 flashbacks. 
Then either Shunsui who got a short flashback-almost no flashback at all- or Kenpachi who is so loved by Kubo. 
Maybe some Espada will have a Gaiden too, I doubt Isshin or any of the Vizards will gat any though, even revealing what Division did they belong too would be too relevant to the plot for a Gaiden.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 24, 2008)

King of hell flashback


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 24, 2008)

Hitsugaya flashback


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 24, 2008)

if he does a gin/matsumoto flashback he'll probably have to include hitsu somehow

i kinda want more on isshin/aizen, tousen/kommomura is good too


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 24, 2008)

Kubo flashback


----------



## Amekage (Mar 24, 2008)

Mayuri gaiden


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 24, 2008)

Amekage said:


> Mayuri gaiden



Best thing to happen to bleach, like ever.


----------



## Yak (Mar 24, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Best thing to happen to bleach, like ever.



Wut about Neliel gaiden?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 24, 2008)

I predict something unpredictable to happen!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 24, 2008)

Yak said:


> Wut about Neliel gaiden?



There are really many exciting prospects that kubo can use , but we all know that kuDo will focus on hitsugaya for at least a chapter 

1.mayuri
2.yama-ji
3. komamura
4.shunsui
5.aizen
6.kenpachi
7.gin-matusmoto
8. shinji

there I just made 8 epic win chapters for you kubo , now don't fuck it up


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2008)

Yak said:


> Wut about Neliel gaiden?



I wonder if Kubo would do any Espada/Arrancar at all. I have my doubts about that... Would have been nice though, and if he does it would be a treat.


----------



## piccun? (Mar 24, 2008)

Plot Gaiden   





























Cyborg Superman said:


> 1.mayuri
> 2.yama-ji
> 3. komamura
> 4.shunsui
> ...



Kubo promised Unohana will be in the next arc. I expect a flashback about her  
And a Mayuri flashback would be interesting only if it involves Urahara.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 24, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Hitsugaya flashback



Just kidding. I predict Hitsugaya's death.

Who wants to join my imaginary Hitsugaya hate club? I just started it today?


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 24, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> King of hell flashback


You mean all the panels with Chad in them? 

Yammy flashback would be entertaining.


----------



## Amekage (Mar 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> Plot Gaiden



number 9999999999999 on the list of "when you know you're an NF'er": when you read the word "plot" in a Bleach discussion and laugh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 25, 2008)

Any Espada flashback would be awesome. Neliel, Halibel, Stark, Barragan especially.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 25, 2008)

Hollows are going to start going crazy in HM everyone but Ichigo will kill random hollows (I'm talking thousands and thousands) while Ichigo goes to save Orihime.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 25, 2008)

A Yammi flashback is also possible. We need to know what he did in the HM arc.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Halibel tiem to kick ass


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Halibel tiem to kick ass



Link removed

Halibel has to wait.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

still, she appeared 

finally pek

can't wait for the moar fanarts pek


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 25, 2008)

I love the 'bitch from hell' expression that mira rose had on her face last chapter , I wonder if we get to see halibel's mask too


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I love the 'bitch from hell' expression that mira rose had on her face last chapter , I wonder if we get to see halibel's mask too



we won't in the next chapter 

she's primera, so we'll see her the last 


OH gawd, you have 4970 posts, i have 3970


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> we won't in the next chapter
> 
> she's primera, so we'll see her the last
> 
> ...



I am certain she is a vasto lorde and stark's mask is like a human jaw,ulqy's mask is like a samurai helm and barragan's mask is like a crown we can be almost certain that her mask will be human looking as well. 

I wouldn't mind her being primera at all but judging by how old and experienced =usually means the strongest or of highest rank in shounen, I think barragan would be #1 especially with that crown of his 

but yeah I wanna see her in action as well, her zankpatou is kinda unique and each espada has a unique aspect to their fighting and I wonder what halibels will be X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

stark can't be 1 fo sure X3

he came to kidnap hime, and Primera wouldn't come just for that X3

also, i think halibel's mask is on her face, and i know that the strongers look the most like humans  and the old man has a huge mask . And i don't think he's 1


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 25, 2008)

wait a second we're getting flashback chapters

wtf?

these better be about actual relevant characters and better cast some light on things D:


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 25, 2008)

My reaction to the spoiler: *_*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 25, 2008)

OMG THIS IS SO AWESOME SHINJI WAS #5 CAPTAIN WHEN AIZEN WAS MERE VC LEVEL AND ROSE WAS #3 CAPTAIN, AND WTF SO HIYORI WAS URUHARA'S VC?


----------



## Trias (Mar 25, 2008)

OMG HOLY
* FUCKING*
 SHIT HOLY FUCKING SHIT A
SDOJAS
ĞODJAS
P?D 
ĞAWJHE
 DPIAH DĞĞAH ĞADIĞ?AWIAW?DHAW
D


----------



## Shinji (Mar 25, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THE GODLIEST CHAPTER EVER!!!

SHINJI VS AIZEN GONNA HAPPEN!!!!


NO WONDER SHINJI KNEW FOR YEARS AND YEARS, HIYORI URAHARA'S VC!!! KUBO YOU ARE A GENIUS FOR THIS CHAPTER!!!

AND DON'T YOU GUYS FEEL LIKE IDIOTS FOR QUESTIONING WHETHER VAIZARDS HAVE BANKAI OR NOT!! MOST OF THEM CLEARLY SHOW THEY WILL HAVE IT NOW!!

AND ALSO WHO EVER THOUGHT GRIMMJOW WOULD HAVE BEAT SHINJI IF HE WAS FULLY HEALED LOOKS REAL DUMB NOW.

SHINJI VS AIZEN!!!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 25, 2008)

PLEEEAAASEEE SHOW ROSE AND SHINJI IN CAPTAIN ROBES PLEEEEEEEEASSSSSEEEEE

ALSO

ROFLMAO AT PEOPLE SAYING VIZARDS DONT HAVE BANKAI, THE MANGA PRETTY MUCH SLAPPED THEM ACROSS THE FACE


----------



## Shinji (Mar 25, 2008)

YES CYBIE!!!    WE WAITED SO LONG FOR THIS!!! I FEEL SO HAPPY NOW LOL 

YOU KNOW ME YOU AND TRIAS HAVE TO CREATE SOME SHINJI SETS TO MATCH THIS CH!! SINCE WE ARE LIKE THE BIGGEST FANS!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 25, 2008)

Shinji said:


> YES CYBIE!!!    WE WAITED SO LONG FOR THIS!!! I FEEL SO HAPPY NOW LOL
> 
> YOU KNOW ME YOU AND TRIAS HAVE TO CREATE SOME SHINJI SETS TO MATCH THIS CH!! SINCE WE ARE LIKE THE BIGGEST FANS!



ANY PIC OF SHINJI IN CAPTAINS ROBE= PWNSOME AND MINE 

AND WE NEED MORE ROSE DAMMIT


----------



## piccun? (Mar 25, 2008)

piccun said:


> Plot Gaiden





So I was right  we got a Plot flashback


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2008)

Spoilers =  

Bleach is back?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 25, 2008)

finally aizen looks a like a prick.

Shinji for the win.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 25, 2008)

meh **


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 25, 2008)

This chapter seems amazing. Plot is good when it makes awsome.


----------



## OMGitsKurt (Mar 25, 2008)

Prediction: Isshin was a member of Squad 0. (perhaps even captain? )


----------



## Kri (Mar 25, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> This chapter seems amazing. Plot is good when it makes awsome.


Spoiler discussion in the discussion thread, please.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 25, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Spoiler discussion in the discussion thread, please.



I thought this was. Oh well.

I predict awsome.


----------



## Kri (Mar 25, 2008)

It would be, normally. We're trying something new for the flashback chapters until they're through.


----------



## MadeUpFacts (Mar 25, 2008)

omfg at the spoiler.  OMFG OMFG OMFG


----------



## Kuroro (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to admit my interest in _Bleach_ has rekindled with these past few chapters, especially with what the current spoilers are indicating.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 25, 2008)

HOLY SHHHHHHHHH

wow


----------



## Neji64 (Mar 25, 2008)

SHINJI!!!


----------



## Amekage (Mar 25, 2008)

i 'gasmed when i saw the spoilers.

it's odd, though. Hiyori doesn't look like the science-y kind. even if it the squad was under Urahara's management.


----------



## tanukibeast (Mar 25, 2008)

I predict plot.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Kubo is on fire this week


----------



## Fang (Mar 25, 2008)

Either Old Man or Stark.

Womaniz are not allowed to be the Primera.


----------



## MisterQ (Mar 25, 2008)

This is almost certainly going to be the flashback to the creation of the hougyoku (it is the pivotal event of the series after all), creation of the Vizards and expulsion of Uruhara, we'll probably find out that the Vizards were created by accident and that the accident was the reason for Uruhara's expulsion, not just the creation of the Hougyoku itself.

I just pray for a Issen revalation, Eldest child of the shiba family anyone, it would explain why Ichigo looks like Kaien, and why Issen changed his name?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 25, 2008)

are we allowed to reference the latest spoilers for the flashback chapters in this thread ????


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 25, 2008)

Lol, wut?  Aizen was VC to Shinji?  I call fake.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

lol poor kirbaby. all the posts in here are about the new sppoilers

plz dont delete this

ok so it seems clear to me that ukitake is incapable of beating the #1 espada, and likewise for shunsui vs stark and soi fon vs halibel. if that happens that would be TOO ridiculous. kommomura vs tousen on the other hand seems much more possible as long as there was no vizardization occurring earlier. the question remains though, if all the espadas are about to be crushed by shinigamis, then wtf do the vizards and the daddies and the supreme badass himself, urahara do battle agsainst?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

hmm i am not sure if i want there to be more espadas. if they are extremely impressively designed then perhaps. also kubo needs to get wonderweiss more active


----------



## Barry. (Mar 26, 2008)

I called it. Flashback chapters about the vaizards 

Now this should be interesting.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm definitely surprised.  I thought we had a Hitsugaya Gaiden coming


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

it would be pretty interesting if chad being hispanic is related to the hollows having a spanish language theme.


----------



## Franckie (Mar 26, 2008)

I looks like the Vaizard will get proper treatment.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont think barrgan resembling chad's abuelo is a coincidence

chad's coin will come into play somehow. i think the spanish  motif for hollows, combined with barrgan being an architect who designed buildings just like how las noches looks, and being chad's abuelo perhaps, and being most likely the top espada, indicates chad is going to become hollow king one day and fight ichigo


----------



## Marsala (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> I'm definitely surprised.  I thought we had a Hitsugaya Gaiden coming



Maybe part of the flashback will show a sad Rangiku leaving behind a white-haired baby in Rukongai as she follows his deadbeat dad into the Shinigami Academy... 

Naturally, this would lead to a payoff in the coming battle where Gin is about to kill Hitsugaya and Rangiku shouts, "STOP! HE'S OUR SON!"


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 26, 2008)

Marsala said:


> Maybe part of the flashback will show a sad Rangiku leaving behind a white-haired baby in Rukongai as she follows his deadbeat dad into the Shinigami Academy...
> 
> Naturally, this would lead to a payoff in the coming battle where Gin is about to kill Hitsugaya and Rangiku shouts, "STOP! HE'S OUR SON!"



Matsu + Gin wouldn't breed such a failure of a son. Plus, they're both tall, and Hitsu is so....short -_-;


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 26, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Matsu + Gin wouldn't breed such a failure of a son. *Plus, they're both tall, and Hitsu is so....short -_-;*



You know that hitsugaya is a kid right? that he is called a genius because he is so young and not fully grown?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

hitsu is still probably really old though. which still doesnt make sense, do shinigamis age or not wtf


----------



## piccun? (Mar 26, 2008)

This double-thread thing is a bit confusing now 


It could havahe worked  if the flashbacks were unrelated to the plot like the Hitsugaya gaiden,  but they are giving important revelations, so it's getting a bit weird. 
I mean, if I want to say that since S.hHinji was Aizen's captain I expect them to fight, should I post it in here or in the comments thread


----------



## Saf (Mar 26, 2008)

Comments. This thread is for discussing future character flashbacks.

I wonder whether these will all be one-shot deals, or whether each will be two chapters, or if it will be just one log narrative.

In any event, we better see the rise of Chad Empire in one of these.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd been thinking it'd be really cool if over these 8 chapters we covered the last 100 years from the vaizards point of view.

since Shinji knew what aizen was up to we could see how things were happening from the vaizards perspective, if Lisa, Kensei, etc weren't already vaizard we could see them being recruited, we could see their reaction to Aizens plans, whether they interacted with Urahara at all and so on.

It'd give a whole new angle on everything, fill in important plot details and give us some much needed vaizard screentime.


----------



## Saf (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow. Wrong section, even.

Sorry.


----------



## Kri (Mar 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> are we allowed to reference the latest spoilers for the flashback chapters in this thread ????


Yes. This is still the Telegrams. This just isn't the place to discuss the chapter, only _future_ chapters.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> lol poor kirbaby. all the posts in here are about the new sppoilers





piccun said:


> This double-thread thing is a bit confusing now


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 26, 2008)

Personally, I see a civil war in the Vizard ranks. Maybe some of them want to be more hollow than shinigami.


----------



## niyesuH (Mar 26, 2008)

Barragan will defeat Yamamato


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 26, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Yes. This is still the Telegrams. This just isn't the place to discuss the chapter, only _future_ chapters.



Just to clarify:

before we had a spoiler discussion thread which would become the discussion thread when the chapter had come out

now there will be only one thread for predictions and spoilers and another each week for the chapter discussion, isn't that more work though?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2008)

Just give me my damn Soi Fon and Halibel fight and I'll be happy.


----------



## Totalabsolute (Mar 26, 2008)

Shinji vs Aizen for me plz.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Mar 26, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Just give me my damn Soi Fon and Halibel fight and I'll be happy.



I kind of want Soi Fon to deal with Stark's crazy-ass fraccion, whatever her name is.

I think the fact that he only has one probably makes her a fucking pimp. Also, if he is indeed Numero Uno (CMON DAMNIT LET THIS BE THE CASE, FUCK THAT OLD GUY, and you know Tite would never make a chick that high level), his fraccion could be pimpin'. Like Espada level what only stays as fraccion because it allows her to molest Stark on a more regular basis.

Plus, her personality is just pure win.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Mar 26, 2008)

Mmm delicious spoilers, Bleach is finally back on track.  I wonder if Kensei, Hacchi and the other Vaizards used to be part of the Royal Guard


----------



## spaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG finally they are back, and wow I didn't think most of them were captains and whatnot that long ago. This manga should start to get way better now.


----------



## MadeUpFacts (Mar 26, 2008)

You guys seriously think Shinji is stronger than Aizen?  Shinji had to put on his mask to school an one arm Grimmjow.  Aizen just looked in fully recovered Grimmjow's direction to totally destroy him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 26, 2008)

Nah shinji won't be stronger than Aizen I don't think, Aizen needs to seem like no one can beat him as the main villain of the manga , so that when ichigo does we'll all be like " "


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 26, 2008)

Shinji is rather overrated.  Putting him as the captain of Aizen is just silly.  I'm as big as a fan of the guy as anyone, but Aizen level?  Fuck no.  Maybe he's Ukitake level or so, but Aizen level?


----------



## Kri (Mar 26, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> before we had a spoiler discussion thread which would become the discussion thread when the chapter had come out
> 
> now there will be only one thread for predictions and spoilers and another each week for the chapter discussion, isn't that more work though?


Before, we had a spoiler thread and a predictions/discussion thread. For the duration of  the flashbacks, we have a spoiler thread, a discussion thread, and this thread.

This thread will stay the entire time, while the discussion thread will be exported to the Library every Monday, along with any other created threads, and the spoiler thread will be renewed like normal.

It's more work for me, yes, but it'd be unnecessary to make wild guesses each week on what characters would come next at the start of each predictions/discussion thread.


----------



## atom (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL @ people think Soi Fong stands any chance against Haibel


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

More Aizen X3 Moar


----------



## /root (Mar 26, 2008)

If Soi Fong beats Halibel alone I will be extremely surprised.

Everyone knows Kubo determines fight outcomes based on the popularity polls.


----------



## piccun? (Mar 26, 2008)

Adam said:


> If Soi Fong beats Halibel alone I will be extremely surprised.
> 
> Everyone knows Kubo determines fight outcomes based on the popularity polls.



The Vizards will come to save the Captain's asses.


----------



## /root (Mar 26, 2008)

Hitsugaya will beat everyone.


----------



## niyesuH (Mar 26, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Nah shinji won't be stronger than Aizen I don't think, Aizen needs to seem like no one can beat him as the main villain of the manga , so that when ichigo does we'll all be like " "



what makes u think that Shinji wont be a villain?


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> LOL @ people think Soi Fong stands any chance against Haibel



It's more likely than you think, since she is one of the captains that hasn't shown us her Bankai yet. Assuming it's something similar to her Shikai ability, we might even get a Zommarigate #2.


----------



## Amekage (Mar 26, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> what makes u think that Shinji wont be a villain?



exactly. for those who have Halo 3, it'll be like after the Prophet of Truth got killed. Vaizards hate the shinigami and the only thing keeping them allied is their mutual hatred of Aizen.


----------



## Unbelievable (Mar 26, 2008)

Amekage said:


> exactly. for those who have Halo 3, it'll be like after the Prophet of Truth got killed. Vaizards hate the shinigami and the only thing keeping them allied is their mutual hatred of Aizen.



Bull, the Vizards don't hate Shinigami, it's the other way around.  Shinigami likely view the Vizards as traitors.  Here, Hiyori is genuinely sad about the fact that humans and Shinigami hate them.  Shinji reassures her that things will change.  Their goal clearly isn't to make Shinigami and humans hate them even *more* than they do now.  Whatever their plan, it includes mending their relationship with Soul Society.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 26, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> No way!  Halibel does not deserve that.  Even worst than rape.



Rape would at least be enjoyable for us male readers.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Shinji is rather overrated.  Putting him as the captain of Aizen is just silly.  I'm as big as a fan of the guy as anyone, but Aizen level?  Fuck no.  Maybe he's Ukitake level or so, but Aizen level?



he isnt stronger than aizen just because he was aizen's captain you know

aizen is deceitful


----------



## MisterQ (Mar 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> LOL @ people think Soi Fong stands any chance against Haibel



She has the most broken shikai ability, a bankai we have yet to see and shunko, she should run it close with Yoruichi turning up for the double team win


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 27, 2008)

I really wanna see the top three Espada just completely wipe the floor with whoever they go up against. For maximum awesome and hyping.

Sonido+reinforcing physical strikes with Bala = Shunko equivalent.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 27, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> what makes u think that Shinji wont be a villain?



Main villain, and villain...there is a difference

Although shinji revealing himself to be the final villain would be awesome


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

More about squad 0 pwease X3


----------



## niyesuH (Mar 27, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Main villain, and villain...there is a difference
> 
> Although shinji revealing himself to be the final villain would be awesome



he showed himself later on.. and we are getting more dept into them now.. its very likely that Vizards are the final villain.. afterall.. keep your friends close.. but keep your enemys closer


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

there is zero chance now that vizardss are villians lol


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 27, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think barrgan resembling chad's abuelo is a coincidence
> 
> chad's coin will come into play somehow. i think the spanish  motif for hollows, combined with barrgan being an architect who designed buildings just like how las noches looks, and being chad's abuelo perhaps, and being most likely the top espada, indicates chad is going to become hollow king one day and fight ichigo



here's a curveball his chads uncle omg.

Who's kyoruyak(sp) aizen looks so pathetic vice captain i could'nt be more happy & now the pimp that is urahara is about to be the fucking man in straight after promo still no isshin talk & the guard eh hikifunei(sp) eh??

Oh bleach looks ghood too bad fights will ruin it?????

Urahara is the muthafucking man Shinji>aizen.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> here's a curveball his chads uncle omg.
> 
> Who's kyoruyak(sp) aizen looks so pathetic vice captain i could'nt be more happy & now the pimp that is urahara is about to be the fucking man in straight after promo still no isshin talk & the guard eh hikifunei(sp) eh??
> 
> ...



lol b.o.t.i. you never post here. you rule though

kyoroukou or whoever is shunsui. and yeah who knows who hikifunei is


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

This 3XX suck alot i mean i like the part about Shinji but damn we have to see a party for Aizen and him? not someting very cool if you ask me.


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 27, 2008)

vizards have been given too much of the nice guy spin to become villains.... unless they all pull an aizen.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2008)

lol who cares about current bleach anymore  

im more interested in bleach 110yrs ago


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> vizards have been given too much of the nice guy spin to become villains.... unless they all pull an aizen.



I agree. I have never really believe the vizards to be evil unless they were to do so in a similar manner to Aizen. But that would be appear to be to redunant on plot.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 27, 2008)

As long as Hachi is with the vizards, I dont see them becoming bad. He is just too much of a good guy wuss to be bad. Then again, Kubo could pull a tousen on us, and make him somehwat of a hypocrite


----------



## Sharinganmaster29 (Mar 28, 2008)

vault023 said:


> lol who cares about current bleach anymore
> 
> im more interested in bleach 110yrs ago



the stories of vizarsds, captains and former captains(i hope they include urahara yoruichi or isshin) are much more interesting than ichigo saving orihime


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2008)

MOAR FLASHBACKS


----------



## blazedaces (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys, what if the Vizards _are_ squad 0?  I'm just thinking that because there are a bunch of captains from a century ago in there... just maybe...

It's only a theory... but what do you guys think?

-blazed


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 30, 2008)

I predict Stark ownage?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 30, 2008)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I predict Stark ownage?



of shunsui? perhaps, but i doubt any captains will die besides the obvious old one and maybe also ukitake since he's so sick


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 30, 2008)

Aren't we getting a month or two of flashbacks.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 31, 2008)

I predict that they will reveal the rest of the vizards in this flashback chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 31, 2008)

I think we might see the un-identified captains show up :3


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 31, 2008)

i hope we get to see at least one fight between aizen and someone or urahara and someone


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 31, 2008)

More Urahara and Squad 0 please.


----------



## Countach (Mar 31, 2008)

urahara is going to come in an act like a complete idiot and a complete fail.  Then someone will say something and he will get all serious when they talk about squad 0

then aizen does something with his classes


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 31, 2008)

I predict next chapter Tatsuki will reveal she is a homosexual guy and is in a relationship with Don Kanojin.
Everyone will be like "wow, plot! "


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I hope to maybe see the "current" Kenpachi (whom ever that may be in this current timeline). There will probably be a couple more Vizard (Hachi, Mashiro), maybe a younger Unohana (), and... hmm. That's all for now


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 31, 2008)

I predict we're going to go on to something completely unrelated to the latest chapter but still very cool. Kubo often speaks of revealing more about Zaraki so I see him doing that but he may finish of the Vizard flashback by showing Mashiro and Hutch and how they all became Vizards.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 31, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> I predict next chapter Tatsuki will reveal she is a homosexual guy and is in a relationship with Don Kanojin.
> Everyone will be like "wow, plot! "



I'm assuming this was a shot at me


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2008)

I predict Ryuuken and Isshin get involved. And the flashbacks continue as usual.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Mar 31, 2008)

Isshin will be revealed to be the former Kenpachi. But he fled for w/e reason, and it was his successor who was killed by Zaraki.


----------



## piccun? (Mar 31, 2008)

I predict that Hyiori will kick Urahara in the ass  . Twice 


And hopefully the remaining Vizards will be revealed


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 31, 2008)

Urahara kicks ass. Kenpachi reveled. Squad zero! Aizen has 1 evil panel at the end.


----------



## Saf (Mar 31, 2008)

So...

Are we set for two months of this "Turn back The Pendulum" arc, or are we going to jump to another flashback at some point?


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Mar 31, 2008)

I predict Mashiro being a captain and some explaining of squad zero


----------



## YoYo (Mar 31, 2008)

Bleach is like swiss cheese with all the plotholes it has.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 31, 2008)

Urahara and Aizen being made complete fools of.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 31, 2008)

We'll have a timeskip foward to the creation of the research division by Urahara, and the basis for Hougyoku. Maybe Aizen getting along with Urahara. Some more Vaizard.


----------



## Face (Mar 31, 2008)

Isshin will show up and more stuff about Vizards.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 31, 2008)

Berri-chan said:


> I'm assuming this was a shot at me



This was a shot at everyone who started having orgasm and screaming "OMGPLOT!1!!11!" after seeing Vizards in SS and Aizen as a VC.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 31, 2008)

more vizards. more talking. more past revealed. long flashback. i wanna see all the vizards with the shinigami outfit on.


----------



## Zaraki Kakashi (Mar 31, 2008)

Who havent we seen besides the fat guy


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 31, 2008)

Mashiro 


***grazzlefrazzlesmack****


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, how could anyone for get Mashiro


----------



## Barry. (Apr 1, 2008)

I didn't forget, I was simply waiting 

Ever since it was revealed that she took the shortest time to control her inner hollow, I've always wondered about her.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2008)

I predict Squad Zero.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 1, 2008)

yes i cant wait to focus on aizen and urahara, and their budding friendship it should be -105 or some such


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 1, 2008)

I predict Hypnosis


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 1, 2008)

I predict bankai


----------



## _Grimmjow (Apr 1, 2008)

I predict pictures with words in speech bubbles.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Apr 1, 2008)

I predict long hair and maybe a mullet.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 1, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yes i cant wait to focus on aizen and urahara, and their budding friendship it should be -105 or some such



I will deffinetly be proven right!


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Apr 1, 2008)

I see some images. Some have words in them and others do not. I also see some fx thrown in there too.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 1, 2008)

Yoruichi returns...


----------



## Countach (Apr 1, 2008)

FUCK YEAH YORUICHI


----------



## son_michael (Apr 1, 2008)

is that spoiler really real?  I mean its april fools...


also yorouichi 2nd division captain:amazed


----------



## Countach (Apr 1, 2008)

son_michael said:


> is that spoiler really real?  I mean its april fools...
> 
> 
> also yorouichi 2nd division captain:amazed



yes the spoiler is real and not a april fools joke


----------



## Die (Apr 1, 2008)

This Arc Lacks Mashiro


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm may be slow but... you mean we're now having Kubo draw a long ass flashback ? I thought the "-109" was just a stylized chapter title to evoke the past.

And he's already predicted the number of chapters good lord... I hope I'm mistaken, 'cause we'd be in for something like more than 2 years of flashback chapters...


----------



## Garfield (Apr 1, 2008)

Never posted in this forum here before...Hah! Mistake 

Anyways, I was wondering if this has been discussed: Is the old kenpachi Ichigo's father? I was thinking...


----------



## Die (Apr 1, 2008)

well for now everyone is saying yes for that teory


----------



## Countach (Apr 1, 2008)

tristan99 said:


> Never posted in this forum here before...Hah! Mistake
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if this has been discussed: Is the old kenpachi Ichigo's father? I was thinking...



this is a possibility that is probably right


----------



## Fenix (Apr 1, 2008)

Mitsu said:


> well for now everyone is saying yes for that teory



Why is that again? I usually delete my chapters after reading them so I can't recall anything right now


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 1, 2008)

Mitsu said:


> This Arc Lacks Mashiro



i second this.


----------



## Sustainz (Apr 2, 2008)

Yoruichi, I got erection.


----------



## Sharinganmaster29 (Apr 2, 2008)

I predict ownage&Yoruichi


----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2008)

Mashiro said:


> i second this.


If bleach was about Mashiro instead of Ichigo, I would be SOOO much more "immersed' in it


----------



## Countach (Apr 2, 2008)

tristan99 said:


> If bleach was about Mashiro instead of Ichigo, I would be SOOO much more "immersed' in it



 **


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 2, 2008)

While someone has probably already noticed this Shinji doesn't recognise Isshin's Chakra Spirit Pressure.

So in theory this should mean Isshin has already left the Gotei 13 in the current arc D:


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Apr 2, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> so its kinda like the movie troy, where the opposing sides send out their strongest warrior. except in this case, they send out their strongest lesbian instead. nice!



I'd prefer a wet T shirt contest between Matsumoto and Halibel. or better yet, a NO T shirt contest


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2008)

Also betting that pink haired dude was Unohana's VC and the green haired girl was...

Um >:


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 3, 2008)

Who is old guy. Kenpachi? Or other captain.


----------



## Countach (Apr 3, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Who is old guy. Kenpachi? Or other captain.



it is bya's uncle


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 4, 2008)

Its blatant he's a kuchiki

Is kubo planning to do 106 more chapters of this?
That's 2 straight years of plot


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 4, 2008)

> This Arc Lacks Mashiro





Mashiro said:


> i second this.


I think I love you both  Mashiro is just too much win


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> I'm may be slow but... you mean we're now having Kubo draw a long ass flashback ? I thought the "-109" was just a stylized chapter title to evoke the past.
> 
> And he's already predicted the number of chapters good lord... I hope I'm mistaken, 'cause we'd be in for something like more than 2 years of flashback chapters...



I've heard that Tite has already finished writing bleach, so it's pretty safe to say you will be getting 105 more chapters of flashback.

I am not adversed to this as long he keeps it interesting, although it is kinda overkill.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 6, 2008)

Where did you hear THAT?


----------



## piccun? (Apr 6, 2008)

Next chapter we finally see Mashiro and Hacchi  

and hopefully we learn something more about Hikifune.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 7, 2008)

that would be good so people can stop speculating on what mashiro's true role is. contrary to popular belief, i don't believe her role was just to look like a blow up sex doll  and we do need to see where hacchi is from and who in the world does his hair >_> 

when hikifune's identity is revealed, it's going to cause a stir for sure


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 7, 2008)

i think there has to be at least one big fight in these flashback chapters (btw there's only 6 or 7 more of them lol it wont be 105 or whatever hahaha hell no) such as between urahara and aizen, or vizards vs urahara or aizen, or some other shinigamis vs vizards etc. something to reveal a new ability or some sort of tensino, obviously pure dialogue wont sustain 8 or 9 chapters worth however interesting it is


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 7, 2008)

The sooner Kubo reveals all the Vizard the faster he can get down to telling the story of how they became Vizard. If we don't get Hutch and Mashiro in this chapter I'll be driven into despair.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 7, 2008)

He blazed through all of them in one chapter why is he holding these 2 back. Just reveal it and we can get down to the why's and wherefore's


----------



## piccun? (Apr 7, 2008)

Glokta said:


> The sooner Kubo reveals all the Vizard the faster he can get down to telling the story of how they became Vizard. If we don't get Hutch and Mashiro in this chapter I'll be driven into despair.





Glokta said:


> He blazed through all of them in one chapter why is he holding these 2 back. Just reveal it and we can get down to the why's and wherefore's



that's because they are more important than all the others


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2008)

~L~ said:


> that would be good so people can stop speculating on what mashiro's true role is. contrary to popular belief, i don't believe her role was just to look like a blow up sex doll  and we do need to see where hacchi is from and who in the world does his hair >_>
> 
> when hikifune's identity is revealed, it's going to cause a stir for sure



a blow up sex doll indeed.....


----------



## Saf (Apr 7, 2008)

*sigh*

The "Chapter Number" is how long ago the chapter occured. This is obvious, or else why have Hitsugaya Gaiden be some random number? That was -15. It clearly occured fifteen years ago. End of discussion.

Gods above. You'd think after the whole "Yoruichi isn't the former Division 2 captain" thing, people would accept the simple answers to things like this.

Prediction: The Maggot's Nest = place where Shinigami who were taken over by their inner hollow are held. It's a dangerous place, on the outskirts of Rukongai, but Urahara wants to study the process of how that happened to see if, maybe, Shinigami can somehow harness the power of their inner hollow.

Then we flash forward to him perfecting the Hogokyou.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, clearly there's one year difference between this

and this


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Yes, clearly there's one year difference between this
> 
> and this



qft


----------



## piccun? (Apr 7, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Yes, clearly there's one year difference between this
> 
> and this





Anomander Rake said:


> qft



I don't know what you're talking about but


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 7, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Yes, clearly there's one year difference between this
> 
> and this



I first think that when i read it


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2008)

~L~ said:


> when hikifune's identity is revealed, it's going to cause a stir for sure



ZOMG Plot twist! 

Hikifune = Ichigo's mom
Royal Guard = Guarding Karakura town
Isshin = one of the Royal Guard

The King resides in Kakakura.


----------



## Saf (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, clearly it was numbered -107 to follow -108. What I meant was, Kubo didn't pluck the number -108 out of thin air for shits and giggles. It was a clear indication of when the story started, and not a random number. And certainly not him gearing up to do 106 more flashback chapters.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 8, 2008)

Saf said:


> Well, clearly it was numbered -107 to follow -108. What I meant was, Kubo didn't pluck the number -108 out of thin air for shits and giggles. It was a clear indication of when the story started, and not a random number. And certainly not him gearing up to do 106 more flashback chapters.



true nuff. also we were told a mere 2 months were to be devoted to these flashbacks. i do wonder if he will stick to the same overall "past plot" or if he'll end it early and then move on to someone else like current zaraki's upbringing?


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2008)

Ichigo said:


> ZOMG Plot twist!
> 
> Hikifune = Ichigo's mom
> Royal Guard = Guarding Karakura town
> ...


you spoiled me now  


Saf said:


> Well, clearly it was numbered -107 to follow -108. What I meant was, Kubo didn't pluck the number -108 out of thin air for shits and giggles. It was a clear indication of when the story started, and not a random number. And certainly not him gearing up to do 106 more flashback chapters.


well if kubo intends to do flashbacks for 2 months meaning 8 weeks....maybe all it means that the chapter number will continue from -108 to -101 and then kubo will continue with the present after that. as for why kubo chose those numbers....he did it for the lulz


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

108 isn't exactly just some random number


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In Japan, at the end of the year, a bell is chimed 108 times to finish the old year and welcome the new one. Each ring represents one of 108 earthly temptations a person must overcome to achieve nirvana.



Maybe there's some hidden meaning in this...






























...nah, it's Kubo


----------



## Yak (Apr 8, 2008)

The chapter numbers mark NOT the years. Special chapter -17 is a single chapter (so no continuity like with -108, -107, etc.) and it deals with Renji, Momo, Kira and Rukia still being in the academy. Which is far more than 17 years ago. So it's something else but it is not the amount of years in the past, could just be a weird order system Kubo uses which will make sense towards the end of the manga.


----------



## Kensei (Apr 8, 2008)

Ichigo said:


> ZOMG Plot twist!
> 
> Hikifune = Ichigo's mom
> Royal Guard = Guarding Karakura town
> ...



Chad = King of Soul Society


----------



## Lindgren (Apr 8, 2008)

I miss Zaraki.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 8, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> I miss Zaraki.



I thought that wasn't a very good place to live


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 8, 2008)

> The "Chapter Number" is how long ago the chapter occured. This is obvious, or else why have Hitsugaya Gaiden be some random number? That was -15. It clearly occured fifteen years ago. End of discussion.


chapter -17 was when rukia started the academy, which was around the time she was adopted, which was around 50years ago.

and -15 started at the same point as -17, 50 years ago. then it skipped forward 5 years.

so if those arn't years, why would these new chapters be? and -107 happened directly after -108, not a year later.

and in chapter 000 ikkaku said renji took 40 years to become a vice captain. 40 years after the academy i guess. not 17 years ago...


----------



## Kakashisensay (Apr 8, 2008)

Im curious to what kinds of plotkai is up and coming.


----------



## Countach (Apr 8, 2008)

i think there is going to be some great plotkai in the near future


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 8, 2008)

Countach said:


> i think there is going to be some great plotkai in the near future



Was Rukia even in SS 110 years ago?


----------



## Countach (Apr 8, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Was Rukia even in SS 110 years ago?



i dont believe so


----------



## Mori` (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sure there was mention early on of rukia being like 10 times as old as Ichigo


----------



## Countach (Apr 8, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I'm sure there was mention early on of rukia being like 10 times as old as Ichigo



now that i thing about it everone in SS are like 1000 years old


----------



## Mori` (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah seems that way xD

2ch was dead today, spoiler guy from the last 2 weeks didn't show.

what to predict...

the maggots nest = 12th div only secret and they are the only ones allowed access to it.

urahara was only a 3rd seat because he was waiting for the 12th div captains position to open up, he needed it to be able to access the maggots nest which is relevant to his interests (probably in hollows and general soul mechanics/engineering).

Hiyori's surprise/shock wasn't because of the maggots nest, but rather because Urahara knew about it when it was supposed to be a secret and thus isn't quite so dorky as he looks.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 8, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I'm sure there was mention early on of rukia being like 10 times as old as Ichigo



I try to forget everything about her as quickly as possible.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

@Ammanas

I actually Think Urahara was just 3rd seat material, but due to his potential and way of achieving Bankai had a huge leap in power.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 8, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> yeah seems that way xD
> 
> 2ch was dead today, spoiler guy from the last 2 weeks didn't show.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree. I also think we'll be seeing the beginnings of the creation of the Hokyouku (never spell that right:sweat)


----------



## Mori` (Apr 8, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> @Ammanas
> 
> I actually Think Urahara was just 3rd seat material, but due to his potential and way of achieving Bankai had a huge leap in power.



quite likely, i just like crack theories and urahara and they are even better together =p


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> quite likely, i just like crack theories and urahara and they are even better together =p



Everything is better with Urahara 

One thing that seems weird to me is Urahara asking Hiyori to show him that nest which I assume to be something research related, yet he was the first science deparment something. It also must mean Hikifune was involved in it since hiyori knows what he's talking about. 

I wanna know more about Hikifune


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 8, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> One thing that seems weird to me is Urahara asking Hiyori to show him that nest



Urahara just wants to get into Hiyori's heart pants.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Apr 8, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> I actually Think Urahara was just 3rd seat material, but due to his potential and way of achieving Bankai had a huge leap in power.



I can't see them promoting someone unworthy of VC directly to Captain over the 13 vice captains and 12 other 3rd seats. Urahara does not have a personality geared towards gaining power over other people, so it's no surprise at all that he wouldn't seek promotion. he probably spent all his time doing experiments and banging Yoruichi. the only reason why he became captain was her recommendation.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 8, 2008)

Urahara is a pretty relaxed guy, but places like the Maggot's Nest are probably only accessable to those who are VC or Captains. Urahara probably needed the promotion to gain such access, but he didn't forcebly seek the Captain's rank. Luckily Youruichi saved him the trouble.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 8, 2008)

i predict more aizen

any chapter that shows early aizen and his troublesome evolution = auto win

we're already 1/4 of the way throguh this subplot. so lets think. we still need to meet mashiro and hachigen. that would be about 1 chapter from now, maybe 2. once all the future vizards are introduced to one naother they have to somehow be by urahara or else by aizen and then crazy shit will happen. also urahara has to place the orb into rukia's soul before departing with yourichi, and the whole crazy vizard shit has to go down. the q is what happens first, vizards becoming vizards and being forced to leave, or urahara/yourichi skipping out of town most likely due to fear of the omnipotent aizen on their trail?


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I'm sure there was mention early on of rukia being like 10 times as old as Ichigo


i always thought that was just a general exaggeration on rukia's part and not meant to be taken literally. but who knows how long she's been living before joining the academy. 



Ammanas said:


> yeah seems that way xD
> 
> 2ch was dead today, spoiler guy from the last 2 weeks didn't show.
> 
> ...


i actually kinda like this idea


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

i hope we get shown the old kuchika dying, perhaps he tried to arrest aizen after discovering he fought urahara and made the vizards or something


----------



## Franckie (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope the flashbacks will be succinct, otherwise they will start getting annoying regardless of the characters they're focusing on.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 9, 2008)

Kuchiki action please.


----------



## player1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone think Ichigo is a descendant of Shiba clan?


----------



## Unbelievable (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a pretty popular theory.  Hopefully the fall of the Shiba clan gets revealed in some of the flashback chapters.  A WTF moment like we had with the Vizards would be fucking epic.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 9, 2008)

player1 said:


> Anyone think Ichigo is a descendant of Shiba clan?



It would make sense, appearance wise,

But then again, characters in manga don't alwys have to have a connection if they look similar.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Kuchiki action please.



The only Kuchiki action we will see in the next few chapters will be the old man Kuchiki dying.


----------



## piccun? (Apr 9, 2008)

Noitora said:


> It would make sense, appearance wise,
> 
> But then again, characters in manga don't alwys have to have a connection if they look similar.



what are you saying, Rukia and Byakuya look similar and they are brother and sister


----------



## Yak (Apr 9, 2008)

Lastier said:


> The only Kuchiki action we will see in the next few chapters will be the old man Kuchiki dying.



Then the worms will have lotsa action with him. In the maggot's nest.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm..maybe we will see the beggining of the interaction between Urahara and Aizen in this chapter..maybe a smart exchange of words..curious about Hikifune as well..

Oh and btw..the latest episode of Bleach is so fucking awesome it breaks the awesome scale..


----------



## Barry. (Apr 9, 2008)

Still no spoilers?


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 9, 2008)

Yak said:


> Then the worms will have lotsa action with him. In the maggot's nest.



That's probably the whole point of Urahara and Hiyori going to the maggot's nest. They need to get rid of the old man Kuchiki. I wouldn't be surprised if the last page of this weeks chapter would show Byakuya saying the following:

Byakuya: Just as planned


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 9, 2008)

Or our great friend Aizen is with them.Without being notice


----------



## Ryūken Ishida Sōtaichou (Apr 9, 2008)

Quincy backstory please.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 9, 2008)

I predict 3 or more chapters of Vizard/Urahara backstory then Zaraki backstory


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 9, 2008)

I think hollows are a good guy who only want to protect the Shinigami.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 9, 2008)

The lack of spoliers is driving me into despair


----------



## Saf (Apr 9, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I think hollows are a good guy who only want to protect the Shinigami.


Come on, Lastier. No self-respecting mangaka would write a twist that unbelievable and full of holes, particularly one writing for Shounen Jump.


----------



## lunchb0x (Apr 9, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..maybe we will see the beggining of the interaction between Urahara and Aizen in this chapter..maybe a smart exchange of words..curious about Hikifune as well..
> 
> Oh and btw..the latest episode of Bleach is so fucking awesome it breaks the awesome scale..



I was studying for exams and took a quick look for spoilers and noticed your comment on the latest episode. It got my interest peaked and I had to watch it, totally worth it! that was EPIC.

still no spoilers


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2008)

I was about to ask about spoilers because I'm sure the usually come out on Wednesdays. That's too bad


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

hey what if maggot's nest is that pit yumichka bluffed ganju about, where they would toss dead hollows and shinigamis and stuff? maybe it actually existed back then


----------



## Pantera (Apr 10, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> hey what if maggot's nest is that pit yumichka bluffed ganju about, where they would toss dead hollows and shinigamis and stuff? maybe it actually existed back then



Ya i got that idea a couple of days ago actually (the place where hollows are gladiators ...lol).

Maybe Urahara wants some alive hollows for his experiments... hehehe


----------



## Hellion (Apr 10, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..maybe we will see the beggining of the interaction between Urahara and Aizen in this chapter..maybe a smart exchange of words..curious about Hikifune as well..
> 
> Oh and btw..the latest episode of Bleach is so fucking awesome it breaks the awesome scale..



That was bad ass episode.

Bleach Anime 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000x's better than Naruto


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know where bleach is atm in the anime, but naruto is going back to fillers so i would say yes bleach anime > naruto atm. (i don't even watch naruto anime anymore either )


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

naruto is a far better manga than anime i think... it relies a lot more on dialogue than bleach does


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 10, 2008)

Haha Mayuri, you crazy bastard, how'd you get out of weirdo jail?


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That was bad ass episode.
> 
> Bleach Anime 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000x's better than Naruto



i just watched it and it was the best episode since 140 and 141

hope they keep it up for next week.

also Mayuri looks really weird, i thought he did all that experimenting after he got into teh Gotei 13 but it seems to have started before then.

and i love that he is in prison,lol, and yet he doesnt look crazy back then


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

its weird mayuri still has some kind of a mask or techno equipment on him even back then when he was in a cell by himself. mayuri = hannibel lecter of shinigamis


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2008)

I like Bleach filters


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I like Bleach filters


Same. Not to mention, Bleach covered a hell of a lot more than Naruto before going into filler mode. It got dangerously close to the manga. Shippuden still has a shitload of stuff to cover, but they're stopping to make sure they don't catch up


----------



## Kri (Apr 14, 2008)

Anime? 

On topic, please.


----------



## silly (Apr 14, 2008)

Myauris stylist is hella godlike


----------



## A1zen (Apr 14, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Haha Mayuri, you crazy bastard, how'd you get out of weirdo jail?



he sucked some weirdo's thingy 

hopefully more one handed stopping prisoners actions from urahara


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

More Mayuri, and more information on how the viazards came to be.

Makes sense.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 15, 2008)

Urahara will start kicking people out of squad 12, he will invite scientist and "dangerous" people from the maggot nest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2008)

Bet Hiyori will be thrilled with that.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> its weird mayuri still has some kind of a mask or techno equipment on him even back then when he was in a cell by himself. mayuri = hannibel lecter of shinigamis



True. You'd think they'd remove that kind of fancy shit from a prisoner - though, maybe THAT's his true face


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2008)

Mayuri is so well disguised even he doesn't know what he truly looks like.

Or Kubo for that matter.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

It's probably all a genjutsu.

Now I wonder how old nemu is - she definitely wasn't made 100 years ago.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2008)

Nemu was made to last, dont'cha'know?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Mayuri is so well disguised even he doesn't know what he truly looks like.
> 
> Or Kubo for that matter.



I had hoped to see Kubo using his actual facewithout the make up here, but, meh.


----------



## uby (Apr 15, 2008)

wasn't mayuri's face already shown after he re-assembled after fighting Ishida?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's probably all a genjutsu.
> 
> Now I wonder how old nemu is - she definitely wasn't made 100 years ago.



shes a doll

dolls never change


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 15, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> Mayuri  is hella godlike



Fixed 



Zaru said:


> True. You'd think they'd remove that kind of fancy shit from a prisoner - though, maybe THAT's his true face



No, mayuri doesn't reveal his true face because the shinigami women cannot handle such sexyness


----------



## Casyle (Apr 15, 2008)

uby said:


> wasn't mayuri's face already shown after he re-assembled after fighting Ishida?



Like, half of his face and the left side of his head was shown in chapter 172, not the whole face, though.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> No, mayuri doesn't reveal his true face because the shinigami women cannot handle such sexyness



In other news, he doesn't have ears


----------



## silly (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In other news, he doesn't have ears



He has, they are just removable, like Michael Jacksons nose.


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 15, 2008)

Urahara will offer VC position to Mayuri, leaving Hiyori in a fit of rage


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In other news, he doesn't have ears



Just proves he is smart too, won't have to hear his woman nagging to him all the time


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 15, 2008)

So late spoilers again? I suppose we'll learn why Mayuri was incarcerated have some comments as to why he shouldn't be realesed and as a cliffhanger what Urahara needs him for


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> He has, they are just removable, like Michael Jacksons nose.



You mean his nose


I wonder what kind of removable parts NEMU has.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You mean his nose
> 
> 
> I wonder what kind of removable parts NEMU has.



pen0r


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 15, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> pen0r



for the days when mayuri wishes he had a son instead of a daughter


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

"Nemu, I always wanted a boy, actually.


Now hand over your ovaries."


----------



## Mozu (Apr 15, 2008)

*sigh* No spoilers.  It's not like Naruto is standing in the way of people scanning Bleach for the love of god.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 16, 2008)

Wasn't there a time when spoilers were here late Wednesday were considered early?  I swear that when I realized spoilers were being leaked I wasn't hoping for early leaks on Monday/Tuesday.

Anyways, I predict Nemu started off as a gigai, only Mayuri gave it life after nobody wanted to test it.

Plus he doesn't have ears in his modified forms because he needed the space for more brains.


----------



## Pantera (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone else thinks that Mayuuri's real face looks very similar to that of Legato Bluesummers from Trigun ???

By the way is there a chapter or no ??? fuck it.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> Wasn't there a time when spoilers were here late Wednesday were considered early?  I swear that when I realized spoilers were being leaked I wasn't hoping for early leaks on Monday/Tuesday.



Release dates have changed constantly throughout the last years. From monday to friday, we've had it all.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 16, 2008)

Pantera said:


> Anyone else thinks that Mayuuri's real face looks very similar to that of Legato Bluesummers from Trigun ???



Lol yeah I think so too 

plus they were both awesome


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 16, 2008)

i hope aizen is in this chapter. and i would like to see the intro of mashiro and/or hachigen. tessai also if possible


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 16, 2008)

I want spoilers


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 16, 2008)

Gone, just like the tea topic.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 16, 2008)

WER RRRRRRR TEH SPEULERS?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 16, 2008)

I predict spoilers tomorrow just like last week D:


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Since when is posting "omg spoilers giev plz" left unwarned, anyway 

I wanna see a fight or at least some urahara experiments soon.


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 16, 2008)

Wonderwise is going to get into a fight with Byakugan =}


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 16, 2008)

I want spoilerz


----------



## A1zen (Apr 16, 2008)

we want spoilers  ?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 16, 2008)

i don't want spoilers, i want urahara experimenting on some shinigamis (hiyori for example )
or some info on the kenpachi


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, WHAT kenpachi was that in that era, anyway?


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, WHAT kenpachi was that in that era, anyway?



Which Kenpachi?  The idiot one or the loose canon?  Personally, I think the uncareful one suddenly one fight found out he wasn't so uncutable.


----------



## wsc (Apr 16, 2008)

i predict isshin appears


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 16, 2008)

Spoiler are being hiddening by Aizen's shikai


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Spoiler are being hiddening by Aizen's shikai



where's Shinji when you need him.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 17, 2008)

where the fuck is the spoilers 






Tomorrow


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Spoiler are being hiddening by Aizen's shikai



This is the only explanation.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Spoiler are being hiddening by Aizen's shikai



Or Urahara had to trade something of equivalent worth to get Mayuri out of the Maggot's Nest....

Either the next chapter is incredibly lame, or Mayuri is actually "cool".


----------



## Magus (Apr 17, 2008)

I swear, if I don't get some spoilers by Thursday morning I'm gonna really start pissin' and mounin'.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 17, 2008)

MajSpike said:


> I swear, if I don't get some spoilers by Thursday morning I'm gonna really start pissin' and mounin'.



We have some spoiler but it needs to be translated.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> Either the next chapter is incredibly lame, or Mayuri is actually "cool".



Or both


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

i cant wait for us to find out more about the origins of the hougakyou and also how urahara and aizen react to each other


----------



## Mozu (Apr 17, 2008)

Ahhh... spoilers. Moar Yoruichi.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiroko said:


> Ahhh... spoilers. Moar Yoruichi.



No one complains.


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 18, 2008)

GrimeWire said:


> Urahara will offer VC position to Mayuri, leaving Hiyori in a fit of rage



Was close


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 20, 2008)

Development for Ichigo's dad and Uryu's dad.
I need to see something that directly relates to Ichigo and his crew


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

The whole story directly relates to Ichigo and his crew


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 20, 2008)

these flashbacks are all about urahara and aizen guys

urahara becomes capt, aizen meets/recruits gin, urahara meets/recruits mayuri, etc


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

Well technically, we can get a glimpse at other characters too - whether they have importance or not.

I doubt byakuya had importance in all this, yet we saw him.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah we see kaein byakuya the pre-vizards. the differnt looks to ukitake and so on, but thats just filler decorations to the main events of urahara and aizen. yourichi is connected with urahara


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

Well of course there's the stuff for the fans and the actual story going on.

Drawing a few panels with characters in the past doesn't hurt, though. Only, Ryuuken isn't gonna hop around in Soul society or something, that's why his chance of appearance is low.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well of course there's the stuff for the fans and the actual story going on.
> 
> Drawing a few panels with characters in the past doesn't hurt, though. Only, Ryuuken isn't gonna hop around in Soul society or something, that's why his chance of appearance is low.



I would love a few chapters on the quincy, as filler as they may seem to some, to see their side of the story would be cool too and of course anything involving ryuuken is badass.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh,btw,was it said anywhere how many "flashback" chapters there will be?


----------



## Memos (Apr 21, 2008)

Mastermind said:


> Oh,btw,was it said anywhere how many "flashback" chapters there will be?



apparently the flashbacks are going to last for two months, and seeing as we've already had four chapters, we should have only four left.

i predict tea for the next chapter


----------



## piccun? (Apr 21, 2008)

memos159 said:


> apparently the flashbacks are going to last for two months, and seeing as we've already had four chapters, we should have only four left.
> 
> i predict tea for the next chapter



I hope we finally get to see the last 2 vizards 


Maybe drinking tea


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah i guess mashiro and/or hachigen will finally show up

perhaps shinji finds out about gin and so on too

maybe some stuff about mayuri and urahara getting to work on their scientific institute


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 21, 2008)

We will get a Shinji reaction to Gin. More of the vizard captains as filler. And a Yoruochi reaction to Mayuri. Possibly talk of the hougokyou with Mayuri.


----------



## adil (Apr 22, 2008)

there may be a diffferent flashback arc for Ryuuken and Ishidia,  since it happened only a few decadees ago, where as this was over 100 years ago


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2008)

seems like jump issue #24 (that'll be turn back the pendulum 6 / c -103) will see bleach on the cover and with coloured pages again!


Should also note that golden week is pretty much here meaning we're going to be having a week with no chapter.

c -103 / tbtp 5 will be in issue #22-23 and should be out this week, then we'll skip a week of new material and resume with #24.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 22, 2008)

People are going to hop on another character's bandwagon.


----------



## adil (Apr 22, 2008)

meaning,...?   some members have been ridign the bandwagon from teh beginning


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 22, 2008)

I think Hitsugaya will kill Gin


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 22, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I think Hitsugaya will kill Gin



I think that's impossible since hitsuGAYa can't time travel


----------



## Saf (Apr 22, 2008)

I predict 17 pages of Kaien pratfalls and my subsequent suicide.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2008)

_Dude_, calm down. Have some tea.


----------



## Saf (Apr 22, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> _Dude_, calm down. Have some tea.


I fill my bong with tea sometimes. Does that count?


----------



## Memos (Apr 22, 2008)

Saf said:


> I predict 17 pages of Kaien pratfalls and my subsequent suicide.



i love your blatant hate because you do it so well.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 22, 2008)

memos159 said:


> i love your blatant hate because you do it so well.



Blatant hate=Win


----------



## Clearmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

People are talking about Ryuuken appearing, but if Ryuuken is a living breathing person, not a soul, how on earth would he have been alive 100 years in the past. The only way I could see it happen is that he was a quincy representative in soul society or part of the royal guard, and that still seems very unlikely to me, since the age gap between Ryuuken and his father (Ishida's grandfather) seems normal.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 23, 2008)

I am already eager to see what event caused the Vaizard (Pre SS-captains) to achieve hollow powers and why the other old captains didn't join them.


----------



## XxMalicexX (Apr 23, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I am already eager to see what event caused the Vaizard (Pre SS-captains) to achieve hollow powers and why the other old captains didn't join them.




That's what I'm waiting for as well.

I'd also like to see Isshin Kurosaki and maybe get some idea of his past.


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I am already eager to see what event caused the Vaizard (Pre SS-captains) to achieve hollow powers and why the other old captains didn't join them.



Kenpachi probably snubbed them cause he's already way too powerful.  The other captains lack the skillz.


----------



## Memos (Apr 23, 2008)

ClearMoon said:


> People are talking about Ryuuken appearing, but if Ryuuken is a living breathing person, not a soul, how on earth would he have been alive 100 years in the past. The only way I could see it happen is that he was a quincy representative in soul society or part of the royal guard, and that still seems very unlikely to me, since the age gap between Ryuuken and his father (Ishida's grandfather) seems normal.



i think its definitely not Ryuuken but if there is a quincy in these flashbacks, then it will probably be ishida's grandad, a very young looking one,lol, and he'll be asking for peace and blah blah.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 23, 2008)

I like how the spoiler says "someone named Hisagi Shuuhei"...as if it's a new character.

I'm not doing any bandwagon hopping. I've always loved the Vaizard and am really glad to see their backstory.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 23, 2008)

cant make anything out of the spoiler.. i guess this is the part were Aizen gets his plan going


----------



## Barry. (Apr 28, 2008)

I predict that Aizen is the one behind the disappearance of the 10 squad members. Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 29, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I predict that Aizen is the one behind the disappearance of the 10 squad members. Other than that, I have no clue.



this is one of aizen's first experiments trying to merge shinigamis and hollows. now kensei will report what happened and connect the dots with the 10 missing members somehow. we still need to see where hachigen is, and then all the future vizards can start to join together more as urahara nad mayuri unveil hougakyou construction


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 29, 2008)

i predict that we will see Aizen in action


----------



## piccun? (Apr 29, 2008)

Hachi and the other dude finally appear and hopefully something big happens- the start of the event that caused the Vizards to escape from SS.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 29, 2008)

Matsumoto will start growing boobs

Flowing reiatsu


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 30, 2008)

piccun said:


> Hachi and the other dude finally appear and hopefully something big happens- the start of the event that caused the Vizards to escape from SS.



naah.. we yet have to see the Hougyoku being created


----------



## AwZ (May 1, 2008)

uhm...is this golden week (gold week?)...cause I thought that was next week. Sorry, sure I missed a sticky or something.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 1, 2008)

yes its golden week. it sucks. 

hachigen has to appear i think... hopefully the last chapter with random people getting introduced, and we begin the serious plot escalation


----------



## piccun? (May 1, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> naah.. we yet have to see the Hougyoku being created



maybe the creation of the hougyoku was the event, or there was something hat brought Urahara to create the Hougyoku and the Vizards to become acquire hollow powers.


----------



## dreams lie (May 1, 2008)

I hope we get to see some of the other vizards in detail.  Rose still haven't shown us his power yet.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 1, 2008)

hardly any vizard has shown anything... all we have so far is shinji and hiyori's masks, shinji finger cero, and kensei's shikai


----------



## dreams lie (May 1, 2008)

It would be nice if we see the other vizards in full blown combat though.


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 2, 2008)

Won't happen any time soon.  Full out fighting.  It'll be Soul Society all over again.

1) This arc we'll get a taste of their abilities, some toying around.
2) Next arc they fight in they'll fight seriously or less playing around.
3) ... hasn't happened yet for the captains.  A truly challenging fight pushing them to their limits?


Anyways, maybe the hougyoku won't be seen in the flashback?  Urahara's commented about Ichigo resisting the hollowificaiton process haunts me.  He has seen people nearly become hollows and fight back.  Maybe those were the Vizards, seeing Aizen's brute force method inspires Urahara either to create a safer methord orthe Hougyoku as a "cure" for the Vizards.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 4, 2008)

I hope the vizards are bad guys, I want to see some present day captains get in some good fights.


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (May 4, 2008)

^ Had Kubo stayed on his original schedule, and gave Aizen time to get more Vastorodes, then that wouldn't have been an issue. :/

Personally, I think they're much more interesting as an ambiguous third force--and I want them to have strong roles in the next arc within that framework. Something tells me the story will need that extra dimensionality.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 5, 2008)

I predict lots of those guys will do some stuff.


----------



## BAD BD (May 5, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I predict lots of those guys will do some stuff.



Like                  things and stuff.


----------



## Rivayir (May 6, 2008)

I predict Hollows and Shinigami.


----------



## Magus (May 6, 2008)

I predict that if we don't get back to the main storyline soon, Stark is gonna have to choke a bitch!


----------



## Barry. (May 6, 2008)

I predict that Aizen and Urahara were in on it together and were keeping there experiments secret from Soul Society.


----------



## garouga (May 6, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Like                  things and stuff.



Stuff will happen and plenty of words will be said.


----------



## isanon (May 6, 2008)

i predict that there will be atleas on black and white pic in the hq scan of the upcoming chapter


----------



## E (May 6, 2008)

i missed you chuggers 


i predict....epic duels


----------



## Quintessential (May 6, 2008)

i predict Aizen introduces ice tea to SS.


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 6, 2008)

No, we are past that already Quintessential.  It is getting closer and closer to the main story.


We will find out Aizen stole a sip of tea, and its power was too much for him at that tender age.  Corrupting his mind.


----------



## niyesuH (May 8, 2008)

whoever stabbed Kensei.. he has to be very strong.. i dont know if Aizen was that strong back then.. but i doubt it


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 8, 2008)

I predict Ichigo going to save everyone in the past arc.


----------



## niyesuH (May 8, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I predict Ichigo going to save everyone in the past arc.






that is a very unlikely prediction


----------



## Die (May 9, 2008)

i predict aizen bringing the lulz over SS


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 12, 2008)

I predict no tea, sadly.


----------



## BAD BD (May 12, 2008)

Konoha.Green.Beast. said:


> I predict no tea, sadly.



Kuchiki will be called to action. There will be tea.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2008)

Aizen is revealed to be a Kuchiki
Tea connection


----------



## forkandspoon (May 13, 2008)

I predict hell breaks out, Royal guard is brought in, someone is caught but isn't killed right away despite some of the captains believing the culprit should be. The alive vizards attack the culprit in the middle of the night and kill him, leader of the royal guard shows up and defeats all the vizards... we don't see his face until the end and its .... Ichigo's dad. We then learn that the Vizards were not killed but their bodies were just destroyed and they are being banished from SS, Kisuke was able to bring back the stronger spirits that lost their forms without SS knowledge and told them to leave SS forever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2008)

The shit hits the fan? I love those moments, and Bleach hasn't had one in a while. I look forward to it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 13, 2008)

I predict a stabbing


----------



## Saf (May 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> The shit hits the fan? I love those moments, and Bleach hasn't had one in a while. I look forward to it.


Really? What about the bit right before this arc?


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2008)

OMGitsKurt said:


> I predict Stark and Shunsui ownage.



I second that.

-Zarakira.


----------



## Rivayir (May 13, 2008)

Hopefully Hacchi finally appears.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 13, 2008)

I predict poor Hiyori getting raped by whatevers out there


----------



## stmoreiks2000 (May 13, 2008)

I predict shirosaki making an appearance


----------



## Narutozo (May 14, 2008)

I predict a riot..

Ala Big trouble little China yo!


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2008)

Saf said:


> Really? What about the bit right before this arc?



Aizen was way too in control. It's all a setup on his part. There'll be awesome fights, but it'll be controlled still, just like all of HM was controlled.

A true shit hitting the fan moment is when everything is turned on its head, even the villains start getting flustered, and the build up continues till we're about to explode with potential awesomeness.


----------



## emanresu (May 14, 2008)

Wow.finally.. Tessai and Hachi appears. Hope its non fakey.


----------



## dreams lie (May 15, 2008)

I predict Shinji is involved in all of this.


----------



## Nickwright (May 17, 2008)

So I noticed something, Anyone else notice that pretty much everyone going to investigate, is one of the Vizards in the future?

I think this is how they all became one, starting with Kensei and such, but yeah just an observation...


----------



## outlaw star (May 17, 2008)

*Who I'd like to see in the flashbacks*

i'd like to see Kuukaku Shiba.

i mean, everyone knows who she is, she's kinda famous in soul society it would seem.  she seems to be pretty strong, as she is seemingly revered by everyone.

i'd just like for the manga to give a little hint into her history.


----------



## Noitora (May 17, 2008)

Who this damn 10th Kenpachi is.


----------



## Memos (May 17, 2008)

10th squad captain and 11th squad captain and Hitsugaya


----------



## HumanRage (May 18, 2008)

i want to see yama politely asking Isshin to keep an eye on karakura


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 18, 2008)

she is filler. her ENORMOUS tits dont make her important


----------



## emanresu (May 18, 2008)

I would like to see King of SS inflicts the banishment on Urahara.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 18, 2008)

I wanna see chibi komamura X3


----------



## Fierce (May 18, 2008)

outlaw star said:


> i'd like to see Kuukaku Shiba.
> 
> i mean, everyone knows who she is, she's kinda famous in soul society it would seem.  she seems to be pretty strong, as she is seemingly revered by everyone.
> 
> i'd just like for the manga to give a little hint into her history.



I doubt she's really anything that impressive...she had to utter the entire incantation for a mere Demon Art 63. She's probably just famous for being related to the previous VC of a Gotei 13 squad, and for her fireworks. I wouldn't say she's revered by everyone. Maybe the people of Rukongai...but being revered by them doesn't take much.

I'd like to see Isshin in the flashbacks, but I don't necessarily see that happening, since I'm a part of the group of people that believe he was a part of the Royal Guard.


----------



## incu (May 18, 2008)

definitely need to see isshin in the flashback chapters. would be nice if we got some insight into kuukaku's character too.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

She's probably not THAT strong. But I'd also like to see her with an arm still intact perhaps, and smaller breasts. Those are just too big


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2008)

Fierce said:


> I doubt she's really anything that impressive...she had to utter the entire incantation for a mere Demon Art 63. She's probably just famous for being related to the previous VC of a Gotei 13 squad, and for her fireworks. I wouldn't say she's revered by everyone. Maybe the people of Rukongai...but being revered by them doesn't take much.
> 
> I'd like to see Isshin in the flashbacks, but I don't necessarily see that happening, since I'm a part of the group of people that believe he was a part of the Royal Guard.



Kaien wasn't that famous


----------



## Hiruzen (May 18, 2008)

I wanna see some more of Byakuya and other people like that.


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2008)

Want to see Yamamoto's flashback, when Yamamoto Prime takes on 10 vasto lordes without going bankai 

Komamura's flashback would be nice to see too.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

MrCinos said:


> Want to see Yamamoto's flashback, when Yamamoto Prime takes on 10 vasto lordes without going bankai



That would prove Hitsugaya, yet again, wrong then 

"10 Vastolorde would spell doom for soul society "


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2008)

How would Hitsugaya know this, did he fought them? Also, I think he wouldn't even know the strength of Mid - Top Tier captains to judge this anyway.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

MrCinos said:


> How would Hitsugaya know this, did he fought them? Also, I think he wouldn't even know the strength of Mid - Top Tier captains to judge this anyway.



He probably learned that in shinigami grade school


----------



## Bisuke (May 18, 2008)

I need to know Isshin's story.

>>

But it would seem that the only ones who'll get the spotlight are the Vizard.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

Isshin stopped being a shinigami way later, I doubt he is directly related to the CURRENT incidents of the flashback.

But as for other flashbacks on a different timeline, I want to see that too.


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2008)

^ pretty much, he has his own complete history and story.


----------



## Codde (May 18, 2008)

Fierce said:


> I doubt she's really anything that impressive...she had to utter the entire incantation for a mere Demon Art 63. She's probably just famous for being related to the previous VC of a Gotei 13 squad, and for her fireworks. I wouldn't say she's revered by everyone. Maybe the people of Rukongai...but being revered by them doesn't take much.
> 
> I'd like to see Isshin in the flashbacks, but I don't necessarily see that happening, since I'm a part of the group of people that believe he was a part of the Royal Guard.


She's part of one of the 5 Great Noble Families (whose members supposedly are "always exceptionally talented"), of course by talented it might just mean most are high-seated to Vice-Captain level.

On that note, it'd be interesting to actually see the other two families that have yet to be mentioned.


----------



## Bisuke (May 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Isshin stopped being a shinigami way later, I doubt he is directly related to the CURRENT incidents of the flashback.
> 
> But as for other flashbacks on a different timeline, I want to see that too.


Yes, I know.

>>

Which is why I mentioned the spotlight on the Vizards.


----------



## Bonten (May 18, 2008)

Learning more about the noble houses through Ginrei and whoever else we haven't seen (in the flashbacks) would be rather interesting.

Oh and the royal guard, obviously.


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2008)

i wanna see Chibi pantera-grimm and chibi komamura playing with each other.


----------



## FrostXian (May 18, 2008)

A living Ulquiorra.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (May 18, 2008)

The current Kenpachi and 10th Div Captain/VC


----------



## Byakuya (May 18, 2008)

I'd like to see Kuukaku too >_>

But mostly Byakuya. :3


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2008)

MOAR Ginrei!


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2008)

Alastair said:


> MOAR Ginrei!



i came to this thread to say this aswell


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

Wait who is Ginrei again? Byakuya's gramps?


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait who is Ginrei again? Byakuya's gramps?



yep, the guy who has a constant  expression on his face,lol


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

That was pretty obvious, nickwright 

Especially with risa going instead of tessai... it's all "set up".


----------



## cinosweiv (May 19, 2008)

I want to see Ishin.
I wonder where did he use to be in the SS


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> yep, the guy who has a constant  expression on his face,lol



That's more yakuza fukutaichou's expression, but definitely not ginrei


----------



## Rivayir (May 19, 2008)

I think one character will be involved in the Vaizardfication, which we haven't seen so far. He will be used for anime filler episodes.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Roughly 50 of them. His name will also be Franksuke


----------



## Obst (May 19, 2008)

I'd like too see who Ichigo's father was. A captain perhaps ?


----------



## BAD BD (May 19, 2008)

I predict Urahara goes just as planned.


----------



## Kri (May 19, 2008)

Merging this with the predictions thread, since that's one of the things it's for. Despite how some people seem to abuse it.


----------



## FrostXian (May 19, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Merging this with the predictions thread, since that's one of the things it's for. Despite how some people seem to abuse it.



Penis. **


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

I was wondering why this thread doesn't have more posts by now.


----------



## Barry. (May 19, 2008)

^Probably because people are running out of predictions like me


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Usually, single prediction threads had as many posts as this thread. Every week. I doubt people run out of crazy shit to come up with.


----------



## Barry. (May 19, 2008)

My predictions have become less likely each week so I've pretty stop posting them unless somethings are obviously obvious.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 19, 2008)

They all have an orgy and vizardism is passed sexually


----------



## Aerik (May 20, 2008)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> They all have an orgy and vizardism is passed sexually



after reading that and looking at that signature Im scarred for life


----------



## piccun? (May 20, 2008)

Aerik said:


> after reading that and looking at that signature Im scarred for life



I thought he was the owner of a fanclub, but then 


on topic, I hope we'll see an  awesome battle in the last/last 2 chapters of the flashback


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 20, 2008)

I retroactively predict into the present space-time medium the reasoning for the smallish threadd this currently is.....

Eh, I think it was the old predictions were completely and random per chapter with many repeats and lots of conversation.  They were focused on chapters.  Being an arc, the mindset change is kind of noticeable.

EDIT: Forgot this was a prediction thread, corrected for that


----------



## Byakuya (May 20, 2008)

I predict massive Ginrei ownage coming up


----------



## Caldwerl (May 20, 2008)

A big vizard hollow out party time. Fodder shinigami pinatas. And that fat bastard vizard gets drunk and they draw shit on his hair.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I predict massive Ginrei ownage coming up



I predict Ginrei doing nothing and dying off-screen


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 20, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I predict Ginrei getting massive ownage coming up



fixed


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> My predictions have become less likely each week so I've pretty stop posting them unless somethings are obviously obvious.



Like "these captains will become vaizards" ? 

But well, prediction business kinda got harder these days. Not only in Bleach.


----------



## Raikiri (May 20, 2008)

after hollow kensei rampages around in an unstoppable rage, finally unohana arrives and subdues him with harsh language.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2008)

Plausible.


----------



## FrostXian (May 20, 2008)

All rescue squad turns into vaizards and attack Sereitei. Ginrei tries to defend it, but dies, forcing Byakuya to use his epic level bankai for the first and the last time, until his battle with Ichigo.


----------



## Raikiri (May 20, 2008)

ginrei arrives to stop kensei. he says "ban kai" and drops his sword. unfortunately, the blade impales both his foot and the ground, and he dies from tetanus two weeks later.


----------



## Kensei (May 20, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> after hollow kensei rampages around in an unstoppable rage, finally unohana arrives and subdues him with *her sexiness.*



fixed


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 21, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> All rescue squad turns into vaizards and attack Sereitei. Ginrei tries to defend it, but dies, forcing Byakuya to use his epic level bankai for the first and the last time, until his battle with Ichigo.



yeah there should be something showing ginrei and his current VC dying. obviously the hollows have to attack, so urahara, yourichi, and tessai can somehow get involved together and have a reason for leaving SS.


----------



## Shodai (May 21, 2008)

Hiyori: HENSHIN


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2008)

Since I dont belive it requires a topic of its own in Bleach Avenue,ill just post it here-

I Just read chapters 186-188,and two things are interesting
In 187 page 3,Hirako said he doesn't know Ishin,and since we know Hirako was a captain,they weren't in the same era or what?

And something more interesting-188 page 9
"Vaizards,A rogue group of ex-shingami,who use forbidden techniques..to gain the power of a hollow.
No one has any idea where they are or what they are planning"

The hell? he was talking to Urahara and he seems to agree with what Ishin said
Hello? Hyori was your lieutenant


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 22, 2008)

Mastermind said:


> Since I dont belive it requires a topic of its own in Bleach Avenue,ill just post it here-
> 
> I Just read chapters 186-188,and two things are interesting
> In 187 page 3,Hirako said he doesn't know Ishin,and since we know Hirako was a captain,they weren't in the same era or what?
> ...



urahara wasnt including himself in that. clearly urahara knows who the vizards are, and they know about him. the vizards and urahara also obviously both consider aizen the main enemy. but interesingly, isshin knows of vizards but vizards dont know who he is. that means he was probably in squad 0 before the shinigamis who turned into vizards became powerful


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 23, 2008)

I predict yoruichi is going to come and do the same thing as Tessai 
"we grew up together" etc


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2008)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I predict yoruichi is going to come and do the same thing as Tessai
> "we grew up together" etc



"We ride together

We die together

Yoruichi family 4 life"


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2008)

i wonder where jinta and ururu came from

especially jinta, since ururu is obviously a robot


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 25, 2008)

Ururu is nemu's younger sister


----------



## snapdown36 (May 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wonder where jinta and ururu came from
> 
> especially jinta, since ururu is obviously a robot



why do you say that?


----------



## forkandspoon (May 26, 2008)

I predict Kick ass


----------



## HumanRage (May 27, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wonder where jinta and ururu came from
> 
> especially jinta, since ururu is obviously a robot


jinta is a younger = more advanced model, that's all.


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wonder where jinta and ururu came from
> 
> especially jinta, since ururu is obviously a robot


 I'd like an answer to that too, at some point in the future.


----------



## chauronity (May 27, 2008)

Hopefully Isshin appears in this chapter, he should be the leader of the squad 0 afterall.


----------



## FrostXian (May 27, 2008)

HumanRage said:


> jinta is a younger = more advanced model, that's all.



Jinta is not a robot. Ururu's robot shit scares him.


----------



## Rivayir (May 27, 2008)

I am interested to see if the flashback chapters will come to an end this week, which I hope won't be the case.


----------



## Omega068 (May 27, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Hopefully Isshin appears in this chapter, he should be the leader of the squad 0 afterall.



That would explain a whole lot if it turns out to be true.


----------



## Bonten (May 27, 2008)

Yeah and if Isshin is a vaizard too... that might explain why Ichigo's such a freak. 

In the good sense of the word, of course.


----------



## Kensei (May 27, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah there should be something showing ginrei and his current VC dying. obviously the hollows have to attack, so urahara, yourichi, and tessai can somehow get involved together and have a reason for leaving SS.



Ginrei lived for at least another 50 years after this. He was alive when rukia was adopted  into the kuchiki family.


----------



## Hoshigaki (May 27, 2008)

Haine said:


> Yeah and if Isshin is a vaizard too... that might explain why Ichigo's such a freak.



What do you mean? it has already been explained both in the anime and the manga the reason why Ichigo has an inner hollow inside of him.

It was because he almost turned to a hollow when training with Urahara


----------



## uby (May 27, 2008)

The Major said:


> I'd like an answer to that too, at some point in the future.



ururu's response to the arrancar (grantz) was strange. hollow killing mode or something to that effect.


----------



## Gary (May 28, 2008)

i predict kick ass things


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2008)

uby said:


> ururu's response to the arrancar (grantz) was strange. hollow killing mode or something to that effect.



i think it was called Genocide Mode,lol


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2008)

Jump Issue #28 (09/06)
Bleach - Cover

(this weeks issue = #26)


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2008)

Why no spoilers


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2008)

^ they were posted by an unreliable 2ch source and no one on 2ch paid them any attention, hence why no ones posted them on sites with stricter spoiler posting rules.

--

the longer one has an urahara flashback, then it returns to the vaizard looking at his back whilst he cries. Then he says something about them leaving SS and names them the vaizard...I think xD


----------



## koike88 (May 28, 2008)

Yes it's indeed an Urahara and Tessai flashback whilst they were growing up, it seems that Urahara's being stared at and is crying.
Doesn't make any sense, but hey; What exactly is making sense right now?


----------



## Bonten (May 28, 2008)

I'd be greatly disappointed if it's just a flashback of when they were kids unless there is a big secret revealed somewhere in it. :/


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2008)

I predict no -99


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 28, 2008)

I predict that the Naruto spoilers were such that the Bleach ones got ignored.


----------



## Trias (May 28, 2008)

I predict that I'll enrage if there's still no spoilers when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 28, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> I predict that the Naruto spoilers were such *a huge pile of crap* that the Bleach ones got ignored.



forgot a few words.

I'm predicting more hollow forms and Urahara & Tessai coming to the rescue


----------



## Barry. (May 28, 2008)

Wow...no spoilers yet? Looks like it's going to be a mediocre chapter this week.


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2008)

if it is a flashback then this is really pushing it, only Kudo would have a f;ashback within a flashback.


----------



## oliveij (May 28, 2008)

spoilers seem to be slow in comming in this week eh. I hope the flashback within a flashback aint true.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 28, 2008)

If there was a flashback within a flashback, I think I would just blink a few times before my head would explode


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 29, 2008)

i predict more hollow forms and urahara, tessi, and yourichi getting exiled. although how can that all hapen in 1 chapter. this seems impossible


----------



## Rivayir (May 29, 2008)

Something is missing.


----------



## emanresu (May 29, 2008)

Spoilers!!!! where r u


----------



## Rivayir (May 29, 2008)

The lack of spoiler in here is disturbing.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 29, 2008)

Still no spoilers????  I need my fix


----------



## Aerik (May 29, 2008)

Lastier said:


> The lack of spoiler in here is disturbing.



The lack of yammi in here is also disturbing


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

X3 No man, I need spoilers!!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 29, 2008)

No spoilers still? 

Angry turning I!!


----------



## Demitrix (May 29, 2008)

Aizen made vizards? i was hoping for bad Urahara.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 29, 2008)

Demitrix said:


> Aizen made vizards? i was hoping for bad Urahara.





its was quite obvious aizen did it all


----------



## emanresu (May 29, 2008)

Demitrix said:


> Aizen made vizards? i was hoping for bad Urahara.



Next chap.. Urahara in action.  Scene of him expelled from SS wud be awesome too


----------



## koike88 (May 29, 2008)

Aizen created Vaizards -> They will somehow frame the Vaizards and Urahara, they are heroes and saved the day.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2008)

perhaps,we don't know yet:amazed


----------



## Canute87 (May 31, 2008)

You wanna know what's funny.

We are predicting stuff that happened in the past.

Weird isn't it?

Anyway, Aizen will get away with it and yamamoto will exile the others.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 2, 2008)

I reckon the next chapter will wrap up this past arc and the week after face offs for the present day start being set. I can imagine Shinji vs Aizen happening.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 2, 2008)

it would be kinda acceptable to end on -99 and turn back 10 rather than -100 and turn back 9 i guess. although still it seems though a signle chapter cant possibly wrap everything up at all, especially with kubo's typical pace


----------



## Felt (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I'm guessing Urahra gets blamed for it, or they think he is somehow involved.  Nobody obviously catches Aizen.

Back to normal time - Also is Urahara working with Soul society again because they now know he wasn't involved.


----------



## takeover2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well its not confirmed Aizen made them Vaizards he made them into crazy ass hollows possibly something Urahara does helps with their transformation to full vizard


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 2, 2008)

I just hope we get spoilers faster than last week.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 2, 2008)

Urahara shows up.


----------



## Sin (Jun 2, 2008)

Most Anti-Climatic thing ever: We go back to the present and Kubo goes "You can probably guess the rest "


----------



## NoirAvatar (Jun 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> Most Anti-Climatic thing ever: We go back to the present and Kubo goes "You can probably guess the rest "



We still dont know if the flashbacks already ended.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 2, 2008)

^He was making a joke.



Lastier said:


> I just hope we get spoilers faster than last week.



I wonder what was up with that? I was a bit irritated.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 3, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Next week back to Aizen in the fake Karakura town!



No, more flashback chapters first please.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 3, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I wonder what was up with that? I was a bit irritated.



Especially after seeing how quick we got confirmed spoilers for the shitty Naruto chapter last week.


----------



## HumanRage (Jun 3, 2008)

please, moar flashback


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 3, 2008)

And after the Vaizard backstory is done, we get Espada flashback chapters.


----------



## koike88 (Jun 3, 2008)

The sidetext on the last page said something like;

"The end" right?
So this could indicate that the past chapters are over, and we will now get to know what happened by personal flashbacks.
Anyway, this is pure speculation because someone may actually know the next chapter titles.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 3, 2008)

That reminds of a post from spacecat saying that Neliel will be on the next volume cover. No Zommari for us!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 3, 2008)

Vaizard flashbacks will end, and we get Ginrei gaiden.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 3, 2008)

^Not yet please and God no


----------



## Amekage (Jun 4, 2008)

but....i want to know what happens to the bald guy!


----------



## piccun? (Jun 4, 2008)

Amekage said:


> but....i want to know what happens to the bald guy!



Ikkaku?


----------



## Mofo (Jun 4, 2008)

To be honest these flashbacks are better than the normal Bleach. If only Kubo dumped Ichigo and gang and made Urahara/Aizen main characters.


----------



## Amekage (Jun 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> Ikkaku?



 Kim Possibleverse vs Narutoverse


----------



## spaZ (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks like this gaiden might wrap up in a couple chapters now since its getting to the end of the arc.


----------



## Trias (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy. Fucking. Shit.

 I've only seen the spoilers now.

 Urahara looks really serious like, the first time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2008)

Sherlock Urahara


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 4, 2008)

Think they will actually cross swords? Urahara and Aizen


----------



## Legendarywun (Jun 5, 2008)

Gentle Fist said:


> Think they will actually cross swords? Urahara and Aizen



Dunno, but if they do...SS would probably end..


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 5, 2008)

hopefully we get to see urahara's bankai


----------



## Orofan (Jun 5, 2008)

Aizen's Shikai, once again confirmed > Bleachverse

It's ridiculous


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 5, 2008)

well at least now the vizards and urahara and all the captains know about it. so people like shunsui and unohana can presumably act more on their instinctive suspicions when they notice something "is off"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 5, 2008)

I predict even more obvious and useless things to come in Kubo's hand...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I predict even more obvious and useless things to come in Kubo's hand...



Granted much of it is obvious but kick ass to see.

But whats useless?


----------



## Face (Jun 5, 2008)

How did everyone suddenly turn into a Hallow?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 5, 2008)

we dont know cell. hopefully -98 clears this up


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2008)

The same way the ones before did, anyway. Some kind of trigger by getting cut?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Granted much of it is obvious but kick ass to see.
> 
> But whats useless?


Nothing obvious is kick ass - rather that is why a manga would suck.

What is useless? Like this whole arc? This chapter just 100% proved that whole this past idea was forced out of ass. I mean Aizen's double? Sure - what an easy way to set things. Or how all major characters met eachother in one single day for fan servise purposes. What next - he uses very powerful illusion to make everybody in SS forget what has happened...? That's what called a plot device, and pretty poor for that matter.
Everything useful in this "arc" could easily fit either one flashback chapter or one dialog in normal chapter... and we could be waiting for chapter 320 and actual cannon right now.

But hey, he still delivers great color arts like every two weeks, so Kubo surely got some things in plus


----------



## piccun? (Jun 5, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> we dont know cell. hopefully -98 clears this up



Not necessarily. Kubo might want to reveal that in a future chapter.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 5, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Nothing obvious is kick ass - rather that is why a manga would suck.
> 
> What is useless? Like this whole arc? This chapter just 100% proved that whole this past idea was forced out of ass. I mean Aizen's double? Sure - what an easy way to set things. Or how all major characters met eachother in one single day for fan servise purposes. What next - he uses very powerful illusion to make everybody in SS forget what has happened...? That's what called a plot device, and pretty poor for that matter.
> Everything useful in this "arc" could easily fit either one flashback chapter or one dialog in normal chapter... and we could be waiting for chapter 320 and actual cannon right now.
> ...



I'm not really a fan either, but it does have one advantage. It makes Aizen feel more like a villain. I mean atleast now he's doing something evil. Before he just spent his time drinking tea.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 5, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I'm not really a fan either, but it does have one advantage. It makes Aizen feel more like a villain. I mean atleast now he's doing something evil. Before he just spent his time drinking tea.


He is perfect classic villain as he is now - calm, gentle and polite. I, personally, don't recongize him as _bad_ with those glasses and haircut, doing cliche stuff, like stabing people in backs


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 5, 2008)

At least we know a little more about how Aizen's shikai works.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Nothing obvious is kick ass - rather that is why a manga would suck.



then shonens suck.


> What is useless? Like this whole arc?



Its not useless.



> This chapter just 100% proved that whole this past idea was forced out of ass.



seemed like he planed it before hand.



> I mean Aizen's double? Sure - what an easy way to set things. Or how all major characters met eachother in one single day for fan servise purposes.



You know, It could be that he was trying to show the connection between the Vaizard And give an idea as to just how strong they were and what positions they held when they were in SS, while giving more history on Urahara and just why mayuri has his position he does.



> What next - he uses very powerful illusion to make everybody in SS forget what has happened...? That's what called a plot device, and pretty poor for that matter.



Who's going to believe a bunch of people who just turned into hollows anyway?


> Everything useful in this "arc" could easily fit either one flashback chapter or one dialog in normal chapter... and we could be waiting for chapter 320 and actual cannon right now.



That would be crappy writing. (this IS cannon.)

Had we had 6 chapters of just shocked faces i would agree. "  :amazed    "



> But hey, he still delivers great color arts like every two weeks, so Kubo surely got some things in plus



he delivers good character designs too.


----------



## The Prime Time Rapist (Jun 5, 2008)

Aizen takes it in the ass.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 6, 2008)

> then shonens suck.


No, if you read good shonen.


> Its not useless.


Is this an argument 
Okay - it is!


> seemed like he planed it before hand.


lol, he obviously did not - that why I said it's out of ass.


> You know, It could be that he was trying to show the connection between the Vaizard And give an idea as to just how strong they were and what positions they held when they were in SS, while giving more history on Urahara and just why mayuri has his position he does.


Yes - but in that case, this arc is not enough, he did only fancervice stuff in it, nothing actually important, if he actually was going to did what you're impying, there would be more than 10 chapters.


> Who's going to believe a bunch of people who just turned into hollows anyway?


That's not canceling the fact that he just didn't know how to do this arc, and decided to use plot devices to cover plot holes.


> That would be crappy writing. (this IS cannon.)


That would be honest writing.


> he delivers good character designs too.


lol, bleach is tasteless.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, if you read good shonen.



they all follow the same basic plot line and idea, you know whats going to happen because often, they follow the same basic story structure. 




> Is this an argument
> Okay - it is!



If it was useless, It wouldn't be there. If it had no reason to be there. it wouldn't.



> lol, he obviously did not - that why I said it's out of ass.



explain then.



> Yes - but in that case, this arc is not enough, he did only fancervice stuff in it, nothing actually important, if he actually was going to did what you're impying, there would be more than 10 chapters.



yes... absolutely NOTHING has ANY impact on the plot and NOTHING was explained. It was all ONLY about Fan service. There was ABSOLUTELY nothing explained and no purpose in ANYTHING. EVERYTHING was just FAN SERVICE.  NONE of this is EVER going to be IMPORTANT. EVER.

Cause, you know.. its not like Kubo is showing us what urahara did as a captain, how mayuri got his position, how long aizen has been planing this, how long Gin and tousen were under his control, just how the vaizards were created, the relationship between Byakuya and Yoruichi. You know, none of this is important, its just fanservice.


> That's not canceling the fact that he just didn't know how to do this arc, and decided to use plot devices to cover plot holes.



He hasn't even explained it yet...



> That would be honest writing.



what 1 chapter of "Here is how i can sum it up without any storytelling."



> lol, bleach is tasteless.



Like some other shonen?


----------



## Yak (Jun 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, if you read good shonen.



Name some. 


OMG, see what I did there


----------



## Mofo (Jun 6, 2008)

IMHO next   chapter:
Aizen and Urahara start talking about shit.
Aizen prepares his shikai for the fight
Urahara: That won't work on me.

Time skip, double panel  with Aizen's and Urahara's faces 

Aizen: Ban
Urahara: kai

Chapter ends .


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 6, 2008)

Mofo said:


> IMHO next   chapter:
> Aizen and Urahara start talking about shit.
> Aizen prepares his shikai for the fight
> Urahara: That won't work on me.
> ...



wow that is a really awesome prediction there. i highly doubt it will come true

i just wish we knew how many moer chapters of these flashbacks are left, i kind of want to get back to the present with espadas vs captains


----------



## Starrk (Jun 6, 2008)

Mofo said:


> IMHO next   chapter:
> Aizen and Urahara start talking about shit.
> Aizen prepares his shikai for the fight
> Urahara: That won't work on me.
> ...



If that comes true I will rep you until I die.

But I do want the series to move back to the present. Save the flashbacks for later.


----------



## Aerik (Jun 9, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Nothing obvious is kick ass - rather that is why a manga would suck.
> 
> What is useless? Like this whole arc? This chapter just 100% proved that whole this past idea was forced out of ass. I mean Aizen's double? Sure - what an easy way to set things. Or how all major characters met eachother in one single day for fan servise purposes. What next - he uses very powerful illusion to make everybody in SS forget what has happened...? That's what called a plot device, and pretty poor for that matter.
> Everything useful in this "arc" could easily fit either one flashback chapter or one dialog in normal chapter... and we could be waiting for chapter 320 and actual cannon right now.
> ...



1: This arcade isnt useless, it gives more background on who the vaizards are and I kubo just showed what role the vaizards have in the whole SS VS HM fight. 

2: you asume Aizen will make an illusion that makes everyone forget what happened, you forgot some major things there. 
-Aizen was the one that assasinated central 46 (dunno sure if this is the correct name) making him able to decide everything on his own while the gotei 13 didn't know shit about it.
-Shinsui saw Aizen walking nearby, this fact supports Aizens defense. He can say he wasn't there and shinsui will say he saw him. More reason to exile the vaizards because they are 'guilty' in the eyes of the gotei 13
-Aizen is very smart. I am sure he will deceive people without his shikai as we've already had a big taste of that in the SS arcade.

3: I disagree it could all fit in 1 chapter. Not only is it too much to fit into one chapter, it would also ruin the flashback imo. Sometimes I think they could up the pace a little bit, but I enjoyed every single chapter of this flashback and it gives more depth to some of the many characters that are already in bleach.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 9, 2008)

Nothing in this past arc has been predictable... Some possible things that could happen in this upcoming chapter.

1) AIzen retreats , vizards attack Urahara.
2) Aizen and Urahara have a fast epic battle.
3) Aizen sends Gin after Urahara and Gin gets his faced kicked in.
4) Aizen sends Gin after Urahara and Urahara gets his faced kicked in.
5) Aizen sends Kaname after Urahara and Kaname gets his ass kicked.
6) Aizen sends Kaname after Urahara and Urahara gets his ass kicked.
7) Soul Society shows up, everyone is arrested, put on trial, Aizen comes out a hero, Urahara is kicked out of SS, Vizards are experimented on, Vizards then escape with Urahara's help.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 10, 2008)

Something unexpected will happen...oh wait, this is Bleach.


----------



## emanresu (Jun 10, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> Nothing in this past arc has been predictable... Some possible things that could happen in this upcoming chapter.
> 
> 1) AIzen retreats , vizards attack Urahara.
> 2) Aizen and Urahara have a fast epic battle.
> ...



i'll take #1. more likely to happen


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 10, 2008)

I am surprised we don't have an early spoiler yet with the event that happened at the end of last chapter.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 10, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> Nothing in this past arc has been predictable... Some possible things that could happen in this upcoming chapter.
> 
> 1) AIzen retreats , vizards attack Urahara.
> 2) Aizen and Urahara have a fast epic battle.
> ...



I guess some other things could happen too.


8) Urahara turns into a hollow too
9) Urahara says to Aizen, "What are you doing? we had a deal, don't destroy the material!"


----------



## Aerik (Jun 10, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> I guess some other things could happen too.
> 
> 
> 8) Urahara turns into a hollow too
> 9) Urahara says to Aizen, "What are you doing? we had a deal, don't destroy the material!"



there's a dozen of options

but since this is a flashback we know some things for sure
-Urahara and the vaizards survive and become hybrids
-The vaizards along with urahara,tessai and yoruichi(?) will be exiled
-Aizen will not be portrayed as the evil mastermand just yet, since he is promoted to 5th division captain and seemed to be al well respected captain by all in soul society, even the ones that were already captain when the vaizard event occured.
-Gin and Tousen will become respected captains as well, but since the beginning of the SS arcade gin seems suspisous but that could also be of other reasons then the event with the vaizards.


----------



## joeshabadoo (Jun 10, 2008)

Aerik said:


> there's a dozen of options
> 
> but since this is a flashback we know some things for sure
> -Urahara and the vaizards survive and become hybrids
> ...



-we have no idea if Urahara becomes a hybrid.  Most likely not because it mean Aizen would win right now.

- Yoruichi was never exiled and Tessai is a mystery.  Urahara was not exiled for the vaizards but because of his special Gigai (obvious conclusion: Isshin)



In the future the old captains were susupcious.
All of the old captains were suspicious of Aizen and foul play and questioned things.  Unohana thought something was wrong and the two twin sworded guys actually stopped the execution because they knew something was funny.  Zaraki fought against them just for fun.


----------



## Shishi-O (Jun 11, 2008)

urahara would likeley be a vaizard, now that it was brought to my attention...

He handled yami the same way the vaizard handled ichiho...playing around, and no mask.

He more than likely will be hit by the hollowiIng sword


----------



## Trias (Jun 11, 2008)

Aizen will serve tea to Urahara & Tessai at the very start of the chapter.


----------



## Aerik (Jun 11, 2008)

joeshabadoo said:


> -we have no idea if Urahara becomes a hybrid.  Most likely not because it mean Aizen would win right now.
> 
> - Yoruichi was never exiled and Tessai is a mystery.  Urahara was not exiled for the vaizards but because of his special Gigai (obvious conclusion: Isshin)
> 
> ...



well I didnt meant to say that urahara and tessai becomes hybrid, bad writing on my part =]

I also thought that yoruichi was exiled, but I cant say for sure ofc, now that you say it it does ring a bell,,,,

Well I kinda got the idea that the other captains thought of aizen as a great captain and it was a great loss. That something was wrong with the Rukia execution could also be part gins fault since he was portrayed as the nr1 badguy and Aizen and Tousen were more like the savoirs of the good guys. 

either way, my point was to say how limited the options are now that we are so deep in the flashback arcade and considering the things we know about the previous arcades.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 11, 2008)

Aerik said:


> I also thought that yoruichi was exiled, but I cant say for sure ofc, now that you say it it does ring a bell,,,,



nah she wasn't, she left SS in secret with urahara, if she was Exiled she wouldn't be able to go back to SS, like Urahara can't.


----------



## hhallahh (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, it looks like there are some probable resolutions to the flashback arc, then. It seems pretty easy to guess that Tessai and Urahara will be framed for what happened (surely easy to do with Absolute Hypnosis) and exiled, and they'll probably take the Vaizards with them when they leave in order to continue to work on a cure.


----------



## Jape (Jun 11, 2008)

well it looks like tessai, yourichi, and urahara are not vaizards...


----------



## AwZ (Jun 11, 2008)

Jape said:


> well it looks like tessai, yourichi, and urahara are not vaizards...



and NO epic fights...


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2008)

Short chapter if spacecat's translation is correct.


----------



## SniXSniPe (Jun 13, 2008)

I PREDICT THIS PAST ARC WILL END AT CHAPTER 0


O SHI-


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 13, 2008)

all thats left is turning them into vizards, they get kicked out, urahara puts hougakouy into like a little kid rukia, then he tessai and yourichi (???) get expelled. thats about it, plus aizen BSing the senile captain commander some more, probably showing him getting promoted to captain too


----------



## Starrk (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope it goes to present next week.


----------



## Felt (Jun 13, 2008)

There needs to be one more week at least.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 13, 2008)

it will be cool seeing little rukia. and the reasons why urahara chose her to implant hougakyou inside


----------

